# MECA Freezefest 2-26-12 Lebanon TN roll call and questions



## dietDrThunder

Hi all!

I'm pretty new around here, and am just finishing up the budget system in my car. I thought it might be fun to see if there are any Nashville area meet-ups, and I discovered MECA. I've never competed before, and I'm old (44...will they still let me in?  ), but it seems like a good time to me. Hell, I might even compete...I'd get slaughtered, but it would probably still be fun to try it.

Any of you folks around here gonna make it?

Also, I'd love to know what to expect. Do people bring EZ-ups, and have a sort of 'pit' area to hang out in, or is it just a parking lot with cars in it and people milling around, or...? If someone could talk a little about what these events are like, that would be great!

Post up your real name (if you want), and how you can be spotted at the event (unless there is some other protocol you guys already have for meeting up.

me: Dave Arkle, 44, white and nerdy
car: 08 Kia Spectra 5, black, tint, aftermarket wheels, lowered a little

I'll be there...how about you?

Mod Edit, adding list here:

Updated. Fill in the blanks fellas. 

1.) pionkej -- John -- 06' Silver Nissan Murano -- MODEX

2.) bikinpunk -- Erin -- 06 Black Civic Sedan -- MODEX

3.) rockytophigh -- Johnny -- ?? -- Not Competing

4.) Tintbox -- Mike -- Scion XB -- MODEX, Not competing (I think)

5.) Stereo_Luver -- Chuck -- '05 Black Dodge Ram -- Modified Street

6.) DarkKnight826 -- Doug -- '05 Blue Dodge Ram -- Stock

7.) dietDrThunder -- Dave -- '08 Kia Spectra5 (Cerato5) -- Street

8.) Mic10is -- Mic -- Mitsu Lancer (cause it's the best sounding) -- Not competing

9.) MacLeod -- ?? -- ?? -- ??

10.) millerlyte -- Ally -- '05 Monte Carlo -- MODEX

11.) bmiller1 -- Brad -- '04 Impala SS -- ??

12.) 6Appeal -- John -- '05 Silverado -- Modified

13.) AccordUno -- ?? -- ?? -- ??

14.) AcuraTLSQ -- Kirk -- Acura TL -- MODEX/Master (may not be competing)

15.) alpinem -- ?? -- ?? -- ??

16.) sqhhr -- Gabriel -- Silver HHR -- Street

17.) pimpndahoz -- Gil -- '08 Black Civic -- Modified

18.) Alexmcginnis -- Alex -- 09' Focus -- Not competing

19.) MacLeod -- Aaron -- '10 Ford Edge -- Modified

20.) Schmiddr2 -- Josh -- '99 Accord -- Not competing

21.) strakele -- Grayson -- '04 Lancer -- Modified

22.) dat -- Dave -- '03 Montero Sport -- Modifed

23.) postman18ny -- Shawn -- '10 Chrysler 300 -- ??

24.) Blake Potts -- ?? -- 04 Scion xb -- ??

25.) Flipx99 -- Josh -- ?? -- Not competing


----------



## MacLeod

I'm planning on being there. Freezefest runs the gambit. Some years its standing room only and some years hardly anybody shows. Its still a great show in my favorite venue so its definitely worth coming out for cause all the SQ cars will be off to themselves under the pavilion so you can check them out and hang out. 

I'm 40 so I'm old too and I never win either but always have a good time. Its worth it and definitely a lot of fun and downright addictive.


----------



## dietDrThunder

By 'sq' cars do you mean the real heavy hitter pro sq types (if there is such a thing) or do you mean 'the spl guys and the sq guys tend to segregate themselves?' I'm asking because I'm an sq guy...or at least that's what I'm after...don't care to break any windows. But, my system is modest by any car audio enthusiast standard. Would I be visiting the 'real' sq guys at the pavilion, or would I be one of the guys under it?

Just trying to get a feel for how the events work is all...thanks for the reply!


----------



## MacLeod

There are only a handful of top notch "elite" guys left. The manufacturers have almost all been bought out by bigger companies like DEI and couldn't care less about the high end car audio market so there isn't a lot of sponsored guys out there and definitely no pro competitors except for guys like Steve Cook who owns his own shop and competes at an elite level. Guys like Robert Petty, Kirk Proffitt and Matt Roberts are also elite but are dudes with day jobs and do this as a hobby. 

The vast majority of guys there will be average dudes that do this as a hobby they love and enjoy sitting around with like minded audio nerds and talk audio because our wives are tired of hearing about it. 

SPL and SQ cars are always segregated because we need quiet conditions to be judged properly and that not easy with guys pounding out 155 db so we try to get as far away as possible.


----------



## ErinH

I'll be there competing (hopefully).

You're more than welcome to demo my car anytime if you'd like. 

- Erin


----------



## dietDrThunder

Thanks for the responses guys, I appreciate it. I'll be there for sure...sounds like a pretty fun time to me.

I have become very enthusiastic over many (many) hobbies over my life...for example, here are a few hobbies for which I flew somewhere to participate: racing r/c cars, bowling, paintball, motorcycle racing, and darts. God, I'm such a hobby nerd. Anyway, the one thing that all of those had in common was that really the most fun part of it was going to events, meeting people, and hanging out with like-minded hobby folks. I don't see this being any different.

EDIT: oh, and I will be bothering all of you for tips and pointers, input, etc. on ways my system needs improvement too, so keep the cringing to a minimum when you hear it...it's a work in progress!


----------



## schmiddr2

I'll be there to look and listen, but not compete. I'll come check out your car Dr.. May find someone with good tuning skills willing to help you get it setup before the judging. Not me, cause I'd just make it worse.


----------



## 6APPEAL

I'm planning on being there, if work doesn't get in the way.


----------



## stereo_luver

I'll be looking at making this show.

Chuck


----------



## ErinH

stereo_luver said:


> I'll be looking at making this show.
> 
> Chuck


Kickass!

Now all we need to do is talk Howard in to coming out. 

Wouldn't you know that I'll be going to New Mexico for work the very next day.


----------



## JJDu4

Glad I found this post as I was wondering what events were coming around my area. I would love to attend this event and meet everyone and see all the nice systems. I'm definitely not ready to compete but I would love to get back into it. Can someone give some specifics on the location and times. 

Anyway my real name is John Dufour and I'm from Meridian, MS and I'm an addict! Haha I'm also getting and feeling old @ 38. Anyway I look forward to attending as many of this years events as u can. Hope to meet everyone. 

Thanks 

John Dufour
Dufour Battery 


l


----------



## KP

I doubt I'll be ready but if the weather isn't too bad I might ride up with Cook, if I can drag him off the couch.

I'm 29.


----------



## ErinH

Didn't catch the name/age thing.

I'm Erin/29. Kirk's twin. I'm the better looking one, though, so it's easy to tell us apart.


----------



## KP

He's a foot shorter and doesn't answer texts.


----------



## ErinH

I am.

Yes, I do!!!! I answered yours! You didn't answer mine. Tease!


----------



## dietDrThunder

JJDu4 said:


> Glad I found this post as I was wondering what events were coming around my area. I would love to attend this event and meet everyone and see all the nice systems. I'm definitely not ready to compete but I would love to get back into it. Can someone give some specifics on the location and times.
> 
> Anyway my real name is John Dufour and I'm from Meridian, MS and I'm an addict! Haha I'm also getting and feeling old @ 38. Anyway I look forward to attending as many of this years events as u can. Hope to meet everyone.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> John Dufour
> Dufour Battery
> 
> 
> l


Hi there!

Go HERE and check out the 'events' page. It has the info you need.

I'm really stoked that people are responding, and that there will be at least a few new friends to meet there. I can't wait to check out the systems you guys have, and check out the contest etc.


----------



## MacLeod

AcuraTLSQ said:


> I'm 29.


Man you sure look like crap for your age. But then not everybody can be sexy at 40 like me.


----------



## stereo_luver

MacLeod said:


> Man you sure look like crap for your age. But then not everybody can be sexy at 40 like me.


That Avatar is actually Aaron's pic.

Chuck


----------



## dietDrThunder

Jesus H...51??? Do they still let you drive in GA?


----------



## pionkej

I'll be there. It will be the first event that I'll be a competitor and not a spectator. You, and anybody else that wants one, are welcome to a demo. I'll be in a silver Nissan Murano.


----------



## dietDrThunder

Wow super cool...I want one for sure.

Hey, does everyone here do all of their own work? I do anything that doesn't require high quality carpentry, but I admit that I am having a shop build my box and amp mounting stuff. Am I an instant pariah as a result? I have built my own, but I wanted this one to be...well...nice lol.


----------



## schmiddr2

Half the people who compete have had help at some point or had someone build certain things, so I wouldn't worry about the stigma of buying labor for the part you have not become good at building yet.


----------



## ErinH

^ yep. I had someone do my kicks. I've had a lot of help in the beginning. I've since rebuilt my car about 30 million times, though, and have done more and more of the work myself. It's always a work in progress and may very well be at the freezefest show.


----------



## dietDrThunder

schmiddr2 said:


> Half the people who compete have had help at some point or had someone build certain things, so I wouldn't worry about the stigma of buying labor for the part you have not become good at building yet.


Thanks for that. I doubt this would be a meaningful distinction to most folks, but even when I pay someone to do something like I'm doing in this car, I do all of the design etc.

I'm glad I discovered this event...it gave me the excuse I needed to buy another pair of HAT's for the rear  See you all there!

Oh, I wanted to ask...I am 100% certain that my system will be laughed out of the place if I were to compete, and that's totally cool. My question is, is it a good learning experience and/or fun to do it anyway, or should I just watch from the cheap seats and try to learn that way?


----------



## stereo_luver

dietDrThunder said:


> Jesus H...51??? Do they still let you drive in GA?


Yep so keep your eyes open for us. We don't give **** about who we run off the road because AARP gives us a discount on insurance so we can afford to do so.

Chuck


----------



## bigbubba

I have been in Nashville for 19 years and had NO idea there was as many audio contests around here. I just discovered the whole MECA thing and am excited in getting back into this and going to contests. Maybe when I get my truck done enter a few to see how it does.


----------



## dietDrThunder

Nice! Come out to Freezefest and meet up. I am looking forward to meeting some folks.


----------



## bigbubba

Does anyone have the MECA 2012 rule book in pdf format? Went to the website but the file shows it is not loaded.


----------



## stereo_luver

The 2012 rule book isn't ready just yet. A few changes are being made.

Chuck


----------



## chefhow

Look at the rules thread here http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events-team-diyma/120751-2012-meca-rules.html and you will find the link to the pdf file.


----------



## bigbubba

chefhow said:


> Look at the rules thread here http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events-team-diyma/120751-2012-meca-rules.html and you will find the link to the pdf file.


Yeah, I did that and this is what I get. Maybe it will be updated later.

HTTP Error 404.0 - Not Found

The resource you are looking for has been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable.


----------



## chefhow

You need to open a Dropbox acct.


----------



## customtronic

Unless something unexpected pops up I will be there!


----------



## ErinH

just a bump for a reminder.


----------



## chefhow

So tempted...


----------



## ErinH

yea, yea... just like the previous shows... just like the vinny... just like my last 2-3 get togethers. 

right, Howard... right. 



LOL!


----------



## chefhow

When its 10hrs away its hard. I called the ex to see if I could take Noah for the weekend, excuse to be there is done...


----------



## stereo_luver

An excuse is needed.

Chuck


----------



## ErinH

You know I'm only kidding, bud. 

So, you'll be there?
Chuck, how about you?

Hope you guys are ready to see roxul from 3ft away cause I ain't covering my pillars. Lol.


----------



## stereo_luver

I'll be there. The date has been noted at work.

Chuck


----------



## Flipx99

I plan to be there


----------



## ErinH

Scooter!

Man, it's been about 3.5 years since we've met. Looking forward to seeing you again. Glad you're back.


----------



## Flipx99

bikinpunk said:


> Scooter!
> 
> Man, it's been about 3.5 years since we've met. Looking forward to seeing you again. Glad you're back.


Yeah.

Trying to look at some IB installs. I am tried following your build log but somewhere down the line some avg noob got replaced by a real installer.


----------



## dietDrThunder

I'm glad to see so many folks posting...hopefully you guys are ok with hanging out with an old n00b 

I did get all of my gear in yesterday, and it sounds ok with virtually no tuning. This it the first time in many years I've put a system in my car, and the first time I ever did one larger (12") sub, as opposed to multiple smaller ones. The jury is out, but I like ti ok so far...might have to build a 2x10 box and a/b it.


----------



## stereo_luver

dietDrThunder said:


> I'm glad to see so many folks posting...*hopefully you guys are ok with hanging out with an old n00b *
> 
> I did get all of my gear in yesterday, and it sounds ok with virtually no tuning. This it the first time in many years I've put a system in my car, and the first time I ever did one larger (12") sub, as opposed to multiple smaller ones. The jury is out, but I like ti ok so far...might have to build a 2x10 box and a/b it.


I represent that!

Chuck


----------



## strakele

dietDrThunder said:


> Oh, I wanted to ask...I am 100% certain that my system will be laughed out of the place if I were to compete, and that's totally cool. My question is, is it a good learning experience and/or fun to do it anyway, or should I just watch from the cheap seats and try to learn that way?


I'd say it would be quite helpful to have your car judged just to hear what the judges have to say. 3x shows (like Freezefest) have multiple judges so you should be able to get some quality feedback. 

I'll be there, hopefully with a re-done trunk install.


----------



## ErinH

Looks like more and more folks are committing. Sweet! Should be a rockin' time. Hope the weather cooperates.


----------



## stereo_luver

If you plan to attend plan to compete. The best way to know whats up with your system is with constructive critcism.

If you are going to compete please list what class. If you're not sure ask away and we can help.

Chuck


----------



## ErinH

Oh, yea, Chuck... glad you mentioned that.
What class is everyone in now? Anyone change?

I'm back in modex. My 2nd full year. Only made one show last year. I'm hoping this will kick off a good year for me. I'd like to get plenty of points before Summer gets here so I don't have to sit in the blazing sun to get judged.


----------



## dietDrThunder

stereo_luver said:


> If you plan to attend plan to compete. The best way to know whats up with your system is with constructive critcism.
> 
> If you are going to compete please list what class. If you're not sure ask away and we can help.
> 
> Chuck


Ya I figure I'll take a shot...what the heck. I think I'd be street...my system is very modest. Here is a quicky diagram I made. The only differences are that the sub is an ID12 D4, not a D2 because the wrong one was ordered for me, and the sub amp is a RUB1.400 for the same reason. Oh, and I have a 2nd pair of HAT's for the rear on the way. And I did not do the 8's...










Here are a couple of bad phone pics that I took immediately upon completion. Brandon at 12 Gauge Audio here in Nashville did the hatch for me. He says this is version 1.0 beta, and we'll be redoing it before the MECA thing. I like it fine as is, although I am considering hiding the bling-tastic cap and the Epicenter and reclaiming that space. We'll see..




























Thanks for the feedback, I appreciate it.


----------



## stereo_luver

I'll be back in Modified Street. Below is a simple system diagram of what I'm running to start the season.










Chuck


----------



## dietDrThunder

stereo_luver said:


> I'll be back in Modified Street. Below is a simple system diagram of what I'm running to start the season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chuck


Interesting...I like what you've done there. In particular, the 'amps' are quite compelling.



(or...nobody likes a smartass )


----------



## ErinH

Chuck doesn't know how to use paint. Don't feel bad. lol.


----------



## stereo_luver

I'm the boss. I don't have to know how to use paint. I hire painters.

Chuck


----------



## DarkKnight826

I plan on being there. The work schedule cooperated and everything! Hope it will be a good SQ turn out this year.


----------



## bigbubba

I will definately be there. Won't be entering a vehicle but want to absorb how things are done these days. Maybe this Spring I will have mine done to a point where I can enter to see how it holds up. 

Also, looking at the schedule I saw where there is going to be an April Fool's Fest. Is that really a contest or what? Cause if I go down there and I'm the only one there......


----------



## stereo_luver

bigbubba said:


> I will definately be there. Won't be entering a vehicle but want to absorb how things are done these days. Maybe this Spring I will have mine done to a point where I can enter to see how it holds up.
> 
> Also, looking at the schedule I saw where there is going to be an April Fool's Fest. Is that really a contest or what? Cause if I go down there and I'm the only one there......


Enter anyway. I've seen people go to a show and have very little tune on a new install rollin' on Steelies.










Chuck


----------



## ErinH

^ dang straight...

and rest assured I haven't fixed that nor the other lost hubcap. Or, for that matter, the new install with Roxul hanging from the pillars.

LOL!


----------



## bigbubba

I have been away from car audio since the mid 90's so I am having to play catchup. So far everything in my truck is stock with the exception of the radio. I have only just started gathering components to put in (sub, amp,radio) but it may be spring till I can actually get to installing them. My front stage is becoming my biggest dilema. Can't decide what I want to do. Maybe being at the first show will help me figure it out.


----------



## KP

I don't have anything to drag up there worth the drive......


----------



## ErinH

blah, blah, blah.

that's like me saying I'm not entering the contest for Sexiest Man Alive because I forgot to take a shower. I'm gonna win anyway. Why make excuses.


----------



## dietDrThunder

Awesome to see all of the responses...can't wait to meet folks.

Today I went back and set all of the voltage levels and wow, was I off with my guestimations...it's a miracle I didnt' smoke the HAT tweets right away.

I have much work to do before Feb. At first, I was discouraged and thinking that I wouldn't compete after all. Then I decided that I have sufficient gear to at least not sound terrible, so what the hell. I'm in for sure.


----------



## strakele

I'm still in Modified. Trying to have my IB setup done by then... but I still need some freaking IB subs lol.


----------



## ErinH

I _might _be selling my IB15's for a different route... but that won't be before Freezefest.


----------



## imjustjason

bikinpunk said:


> I _might _be selling my IB15's for a different route... but that won't be before Freezefest.


WTF?! Three words I thought I would never see together.


----------



## pionkej

imjustjason said:


> WTF?! Three words I thought I would never see together.


2nd. This is news to me!


----------



## ErinH

Nothing certain yet. Just considering the move to shallow subs when the new JL 13tw5v2's hit.


----------



## dietDrThunder

bigbubba said:


> I have been away from car audio since the mid 90's so I am having to play catchup. So far everything in my truck is stock with the exception of the radio. I have only just started gathering components to put in (sub, amp,radio) but it may be spring till I can actually get to installing them. My front stage is becoming my biggest dilema. Can't decide what I want to do. Maybe being at the first show will help me figure it out.


Hey, you should hang out with me at the event! I'm in the same boat except that I'm in the middle of getting my first-in-forever system in and set up. I plan to be "ready" (ya right) for the competition, and plan to enter.


----------



## KP

imjustjason said:


> WTF?! Three words I thought I would never see together.


Erin saying 'sexiest man alive'?

I was trying to figure out how his fingers could even type that.

The TL is wayssssssss off. Still many weeks of tuning/learning after it even gets playing. 

The Nitro is 1/2 way converted to its new class but as it sits today still would fall in Modex or Extreme and I do not see much time on the horizon to finish.


----------



## ocblaze

Hey guys I would love to come and hangout and hear what some real SQ cars sound like. The problem is I want to compete but for some reason I cannot get onto the MECA website to access the rules and everything. If y'all could post up some help I would greatly appreciate it! Oh and this would also be my first competition!!!


----------



## stereo_luver

ocblaze said:


> Hey guys I would love to come and hangout and hear what some real SQ cars sound like. The problem is I want to compete but for some reason I cannot get onto the MECA website to access the rules and everything. If y'all could post up some help I would greatly appreciate it! Oh and this would also be my first competition!!!


http://www.mecacaraudio.com/2012rulebook.pdf

Or just ask. Many here can guide you to the class you need to be in.

Chuck


----------



## highly

I wanted to make it out there but with no late night direct flights it just ain't gonna happen. I was hoping to make it to Judge's training on Saturday and Freezefest on Sunday, but work and the airlines are conspiring to keep me here.

Take lots of pictures and listen to as many cars a you can!

-T


----------



## stereo_luver

Back up for anybody else wanting to be there, hang out or compete. MECA is always looking for new members to join and experience the hobby. And if you join at the event you get a discount.

Chuck


----------



## pimpndahoz

Looks like I will be there. My first comp ever with my little install I did myself. Looking forward to meeting everyone. My name's Gil and I drive a black 08 Civic Si sedan and I'm 38. I have no idea what class I' supposed to be in though.


----------



## sqhhr

I'm planning on being there. Probably in street class again. I was going to jump up to mod street but changed my mind. I hope to compete again this year. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## dietDrThunder

pimpndahoz said:


> Looks like I will be there. My first comp ever with my little install I did myself. Looking forward to meeting everyone. My name's Gil and I drive a black 08 Civic Si sedan and I'm 38. I have no idea what class I' supposed to be in though.


It will be my first time too. Just read the rules and pick the 'lowest' class you fit into.


----------



## sqhhr

Most people will fit into either stock or street class if you haven't cut any metal. The average install is one of those classes. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Cablguy184

I plan on being there ...


----------



## pimpndahoz

dietDrThunder said:


> It will be my first time too. Just read the rules and pick the 'lowest' class you fit into.


I think I'm going to end up in "modified". I have mid/tweet pods in my A pillars.


----------



## sqhhr

You could possibly be mod street. I was going to add mids to my pillars and would have been in mod street. If you don't cut alot of metal in the doors or vent kick panels you can be in mod street. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## stereo_luver

sqhhr said:


> You could possibly be mod street. I was going to add mids to my pillars and would have been in mod street. If you don't cut alot of metal in the doors or vent kick panels you can be in mod street.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


If your car came with mids in the pillars then you could be in Mod Street. If you build pods in the pillars for the mids you move up to Modified.

Chuck

Modified Street
Stepping up from Street Class, Modified Street allows increased flexibility with speaker mounting and adds the ability to use kick
panels. Overall installation in front of the B-Pillar should still retain a stock appearance but items installed behind the B-Pillar do not
have to. Modified Street follows Street Verification Criteria with the following exceptions.
A) Items located behind the B-Pillar are no longer considered functional components of the vehicle and may be removed.
*B) Stock speaker locations may be modified, altered, or cut to accommodate aftermarket drivers. Door panels, grill covers, etc., must
still retain a factory appearance and speakers may not be externally vented.*
C) Kick Panels may be used to mount one (1) additional pair of speakers up to 6-½”. The optional pair of tweeters allowed in Stock
and Street may also be mounted in the kicks if the Competitor so desires. Kick panels may not be externally vented.
D) Line of sight may be obscured by equipment behind the B-Pillar.
E) Unless mounted in a factory location, subwoofer(s) must be installed behind the B-pillar.

Modified
Modified is for Competitors who have chosen to make modifications to the vehicle’s interior and/or electrical system that can still be
returned to stock at any time for the purpose of improving sound quality and component performance. Additional or alternate speaker
locations will be accepted as long as vehicle integrity is retained, area can be returned to stock integrity, and the locations only utilize
the original air space within the vehicle. Modified follows Modified Street Verification Criteria with the following exceptions.
A) Functional Components of the vehicle may be utilized as the Competitor sees fit. Windows must still be able to roll down, Dash
may not be rebuilt or altered. *Speaker pods may be added to the dash, pillars, or floors.*
B) Acoustical Treatments and/or Dash Pads are limited to 1” thick.
C) Door Panels, grill covers, etc. may be modified or rebuilt to accommodate speakers, Kick Panels may accommodate any size
speaker and Floor Speakers may be added, however they may not be cut into the floor. Speakers may not be externally vented.
D) Except for in the dash, Subwoofer(s) may be mounted anywhere in the vehicle so long as they do not hinder operation of the
vehicle.
E) Electrical System upgrades are unlimited, however voltage is limited to 14.4 volts at the amplifiers with the engine off.
F) Source Unit may consist of the head unit, remotely located faceplate, permanently installed remote control or computer.


----------



## MacLeod

Yep, if you've added mids to the dash area then you're in modified.


----------



## pionkej

MacLeod said:


> Yep, if you've added *PODS* to the dash area then you're in modified.


Fixed. If you cut the dash to install mids...you're in MODEX.

EDIT: Adjusted "fixed" quote to pods.


----------



## pimpndahoz

stereo_luver said:


> If your car came with mids in the pillars then you could be in Mod Street. If you build pods in the pillars for the mids you move up to Modified.
> 
> Chuck
> 
> Modified Street
> Stepping up from Street Class, Modified Street allows increased flexibility with speaker mounting and adds the ability to use kick
> panels. Overall installation in front of the B-Pillar should still retain a stock appearance but items installed behind the B-Pillar do not
> have to. Modified Street follows Street Verification Criteria with the following exceptions.
> A) Items located behind the B-Pillar are no longer considered functional components of the vehicle and may be removed.
> *B) Stock speaker locations may be modified, altered, or cut to accommodate aftermarket drivers. Door panels, grill covers, etc., must
> still retain a factory appearance and speakers may not be externally vented.*
> C) Kick Panels may be used to mount one (1) additional pair of speakers up to 6-½”. The optional pair of tweeters allowed in Stock
> and Street may also be mounted in the kicks if the Competitor so desires. Kick panels may not be externally vented.
> D) Line of sight may be obscured by equipment behind the B-Pillar.
> E) Unless mounted in a factory location, subwoofer(s) must be installed behind the B-pillar.
> 
> Modified
> Modified is for Competitors who have chosen to make modifications to the vehicle’s interior and/or electrical system that can still be
> returned to stock at any time for the purpose of improving sound quality and component performance. Additional or alternate speaker
> locations will be accepted as long as vehicle integrity is retained, area can be returned to stock integrity, and the locations only utilize
> the original air space within the vehicle. Modified follows Modified Street Verification Criteria with the following exceptions.
> A) Functional Components of the vehicle may be utilized as the Competitor sees fit. Windows must still be able to roll down, Dash
> may not be rebuilt or altered. *Speaker pods may be added to the dash, pillars, or floors.*
> B) Acoustical Treatments and/or Dash Pads are limited to 1” thick.
> C) Door Panels, grill covers, etc. may be modified or rebuilt to accommodate speakers, Kick Panels may accommodate any size
> speaker and Floor Speakers may be added, however they may not be cut into the floor. Speakers may not be externally vented.
> D) Except for in the dash, Subwoofer(s) may be mounted anywhere in the vehicle so long as they do not hinder operation of the
> vehicle.
> E) Electrical System upgrades are unlimited, however voltage is limited to 14.4 volts at the amplifiers with the engine off.
> F) Source Unit may consist of the head unit, remotely located faceplate, permanently installed remote control or computer.


Yep, that's what I read, and I'm in the modified class. Great.....


----------



## AccordUno

I might just stop by to say hello and listen to some cars then drive off. I'd love to have something to show off, but it ain't going to happen.. Though I would like to talk to a few of you crew cab truck owners..


----------



## stereo_luver

AccordUno said:


> I might just stop by to say hello and listen to some cars then drive off. I'd love to have something to show off, but it ain't going to happen.. Though I would like to talk to a few of you crew cab truck owners..


cool. let's talk.

chuck


----------



## sqhhr

I was under the impression that you could have pods off of the a-pillars for the mids, and tweeters. I have been known to be wrong before tho. I thought as long as you don't cut the dash pad. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## AccordUno

stereo_luver said:


> cool. let's talk.
> 
> chuck


Started a thread about my titan.. lets leave it there..


----------



## MacLeod

sqhhr said:


> I was under the impression that you could have pods off of the a-pillars for the mids, and tweeters. I have been known to be wrong before tho. I thought as long as you don't cut the dash pad.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


That would be modified. ModStreet and below, the only way you can put mids up top is if they're there from the factory like a Scion xB that has 3" mids in the dash from the factory. For Stock, Street and ModStreet, the only thing you can put up top that wasn't there from the showroom is tweeters.


----------



## chefhow

MacLeod said:


> That would be modified. ModStreet and below, the only way you can put mids up top is if they're there from the factory like a Scion xB that has 3" mids in the dash from the factory. For Stock, Street and ModStreet, the only thing you can put up top that wasn't there from the showroom is tweeters.


And for Stock them must be SURFACE mounted, you cant cut ANYTHING!!


----------



## stereo_luver

Howard
I'm pretty sure you can do the typical a pillar installation and not have to be surface mounted. Not trying to start anything. I just remember seeing installs for street with moulded a pillars in street and mod street.

Chuck


----------



## DAT

Hmm I gotta make this not sure if the truck will be ready but really soon.


----------



## decibelle

bikinpunk said:


> I'm back in modex.


****, well, I'm done for.



DAT said:


> Hmm I gotta make this not sure if the truck will be ready but really soon.


Dave man I would really like to see you there, I sure hope you can make it.

So unless something totally unexpected occurs, I'll be there for my first competition. I'm really looking forward to it and demoing all yalls cars.


----------



## stereo_luver

OMG that quote in your Sig has my side hurtin' bad. I can't stop laughing.


----------



## DAT

millerlyte said:


> ****, well, I'm done for.
> 
> 
> 
> Dave man I would really like to see you there, I sure hope you can make it.
> 
> So unless something totally unexpected occurs, I'll be there for my first competition. I'm really looking forward to it and demoing all yalls cars.


Hmm I guess I will be in the same class also. Need to check the new rules.


----------



## decibelle

I'm not entirely certain what class I'll be in. I assume that the small holes in the kicks that were drilled are still enough to make me modex? Some of the wording they use sounds a little ambiguous to me.


----------



## DAT

stereo_luver said:


> If your car came with mids in the pillars then you could be in Mod Street. If you build pods in the pillars for the mids you move up to Modified.
> 
> Chuck
> 
> Modified Street
> Stepping up from Street Class, Modified Street allows increased flexibility with speaker mounting and adds the ability to use kick
> panels. Overall installation in front of the B-Pillar should still retain a stock appearance but items installed behind the B-Pillar do not
> have to. Modified Street follows Street Verification Criteria with the following exceptions.
> A) Items located behind the B-Pillar are no longer considered functional components of the vehicle and may be removed.
> *B) Stock speaker locations may be modified, altered, or cut to accommodate aftermarket drivers. Door panels, grill covers, etc., must
> still retain a factory appearance and speakers may not be externally vented.*
> C) Kick Panels may be used to mount one (1) additional pair of speakers up to 6-½”. The optional pair of tweeters allowed in Stock
> and Street may also be mounted in the kicks if the Competitor so desires. Kick panels may not be externally vented.
> D) Line of sight may be obscured by equipment behind the B-Pillar.
> E) Unless mounted in a factory location, subwoofer(s) must be installed behind the B-pillar.
> 
> Modified
> Modified is for Competitors who have chosen to make modifications to the vehicle’s interior and/or electrical system that can still be
> returned to stock at any time for the purpose of improving sound quality and component performance. Additional or alternate speaker
> locations will be accepted as long as vehicle integrity is retained, area can be returned to stock integrity, and the locations only utilize
> the original air space within the vehicle. Modified follows Modified Street Verification Criteria with the following exceptions.
> A) Functional Components of the vehicle may be utilized as the Competitor sees fit. Windows must still be able to roll down, Dash
> may not be rebuilt or altered. *Speaker pods may be added to the dash, pillars, or floors.*
> B) Acoustical Treatments and/or Dash Pads are limited to 1” thick.
> C) Door Panels, grill covers, etc. may be modified or rebuilt to accommodate speakers, Kick Panels may accommodate any size
> speaker and Floor Speakers may be added, however they may not be cut into the floor. Speakers may not be externally vented.
> D) Except for in the dash, Subwoofer(s) may be mounted anywhere in the vehicle so long as they do not hinder operation of the
> vehicle.
> E) Electrical System upgrades are unlimited, however voltage is limited to 14.4 volts at the amplifiers with the engine off.
> F) Source Unit may consist of the head unit, remotely located faceplate, permanently installed remote control or computer.




Thanks Chuck,


I think I'm in Modified Street after looking at the new rules.


--EDIT-- I have no metal cut for my kicks, but I built my A-pillars out for my tweeters so they are not stock so I guess next Class to Modified?







millerlyte said:


> I'm not entirely certain what class I'll be in. I assume that the small holes in the kicks that were drilled are still enough to make me modex? Some of the wording they use sounds a little ambiguous to me.


I would think a few small 1" holes maybe 4 or 5 would not move you up but cutting a 3" or bigger hole would... but I don't know ..


----------



## pionkej

millerlyte said:


> I'm not entirely certain what class I'll be in. I assume that the small holes in the kicks that were drilled are still enough to make me modex? Some of the wording they use sounds a little ambiguous to me.


Did you drill them for venting? If so, you and I will both be in Modex for our first comp! 

If you just drilled holes for mounting (i.e. they are plugged by bolts), then you may not be in Modex. I'm not sure where that would fall in the "grey area".


----------



## KP

millerlyte said:


> ****, well, I'm done for.
> 
> 
> 
> Dave man I would really like to see you there, I sure hope you can make it.
> 
> So unless something totally unexpected occurs, I'll be there for my first competition. I'm really looking forward to it and demoing all yalls cars.


I'll help you tune against Erin for free.


----------



## Mic10is

stereo_luver said:


> Howard
> I'm pretty sure you can do the typical a pillar installation and not have to be surface mounted. Not trying to start anything. I just remember seeing installs for street with moulded a pillars in street and mod street.
> 
> Chuck


Howard said for STOCK class, which case he is right. STOCK, you can use a 2nd pair of Tweeters but they must be surface mounted only. You cannot use additional methods to integrate them


----------



## decibelle

pionkej said:


> Did you drill them for venting? If so, you and I will both be in Modex for our first comp!
> 
> If you just drilled holes for mounting (i.e. they are plugged by bolts), then you may not be in Modex. I'm not sure where that would fall in the "grey area".


OK. Yeah, then I suppose I'll see you in Modex!



AcuraTLSQ said:


> I'll help you tune against Erin for free.


Deal


----------



## pionkej

millerlyte said:


> OK. Yeah, then I suppose I'll see you in Modex!


Just took a look at your build log...looks great. I'm excited about all the Modex competition for this year. I'm not sure if you've seen my build log, but I'll be competing in my wife's silver Murano and not my black Maxima that I had at Erin's GTG.


----------



## decibelle

I have, I've lurked on your build log not too long ago, actually. Impressive, as usual. Can't wait to hear it


----------



## stereo_luver

Ah! I see the stock class now. Sorry Howard.

Chuck


----------



## sqhhr

You can mold tweeters in the a pillars in both stock and street class. The main difference between the two is the use of digital processing in street. The installation guidelines are pretty much identical. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## sqhhr

I am wrong. You use to be able to mold them in, in the stock class... 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH

AcuraTLSQ said:


> I'll help you tune against Erin for free.


Ouch!

If the current state of my car is any indication, it won't be needed.


----------



## MacLeod

I feel your pain Erin. They've been tuning against me for 6 years. We should form our own team.


----------



## decibelle

bikinpunk said:


> Ouch!
> 
> If the current state of my car is any indication, it won't be needed.



But, you know, just to be sure...  

And hey, how could I possibly turn down a tuning offer from Kirk? I heard that T-Rex track last year... and so did everybody on the block!


----------



## Mirage_Man

Man, I wish I could make the trip up there. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## sqhhr

Are you going to be competing all season this year Aaron? I am planning on it. Hopefully 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH

MacLeod said:


> I feel your pain Erin. They've been tuning against me for 6 years. We should form our own team.


I havent' tuned my car since the new install other than 2 hours' worth on the RTA and 15 minutes on the drive home after Scott listened to it a couple weeks ago. I'm not really as gung ho about winning as some. Not enough hours in the day... plus, I get jaded in waves. 

I've never really had that competitive drive so winning isn't my highest priority... especially as busy as I am. Maybe I need to start, though. LOL!


----------



## pimpndahoz

bikinpunk said:


> I havent' tuned my car since the new install other than 2 hours' worth on the RTA and 15 minutes on the drive home after Scott listened to it a couple weeks ago. I'm not really as gung ho about winning as some. Not enough hours in the day... plus, I get jaded in waves.
> 
> I've never really had that competitive drive so winning isn't my highest priority... especially as busy as I am. Maybe I need to start, though. LOL!


Erin, I'm very interested to hear your car since we drive the same and I'm pretty sure I have the window pods like you have or used to. 

Gil


----------



## highly

bikinpunk said:


> I havent' tuned my car since the new install other than 2 hours' worth on the RTA and 15 minutes on the drive home after Scott listened to it a couple weeks ago. I'm not really as gung ho about winning as some. Not enough hours in the day... plus, I get jaded in waves.
> 
> I've never really had that competitive drive so winning isn't my highest priority... especially as busy as I am. Maybe I need to start, though. LOL!


Maybe.


----------



## stereo_luver

With the new build for this year's competition about to start I may or may not be ready for Freezefest. This will all depend on how far I decide to go with the build. I'd like to showcase my build this year in lieu of the stealth design I have done in the past. This is all dependent on when I receive my new gear for the build and if time allows to get it all done. I'll remain in Modified Street since I like this class and the limits set by the rules. There will be subtle changes to what is in place now if I do decide to wait until after Freezefest to begin the new build. I was lucky enough to score a replacement dash, several sets of a pillars, door cards, rear carpet, lower console and upper dash covers. This allows me to pre-fab many of the areas where changes will be made.

Chuck


----------



## ErinH

Get it done, Chuck!


----------



## stereo_luver

I'm trying Erin. Family issues, working 7 days a week now, up for a promotion and putting together my proposal to the company, need of the new gear. I'd like to be there with all the new gear and make a good showing for the Team / Teams. Like I said, if I have to I'll just use the same set-up as last year. I kept my tuning notes for the MECA UDD before I started tuning the system for the new MECA disc. STFU Mic! Presets, presets, presets...I know, I know! I'm not making a move for presets until the new DSP is released and purchased.


Chuck


----------



## sqhhr

Got my subs ordered today. I pick up the new HU in a couple weeks. Hopefully I will have it all in by freezefest. If goes as planned it will be very rocking. 145ish sq car

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## pimpndahoz

Where's everyone staying, Motel 6?? Got an address? Thx - Gil


----------



## KP

We are all local enough just to drive there and back. There are several places on the next exit West on the Interstate.


----------



## ErinH

^ yep.

Most of us are within a couple hours' drive.


I for one am really looking forward to this. Should be a real fun time with everyone who's going to show up.


----------



## stereo_luver

bikinpunk said:


> ^ yep.
> 
> Most of us are within a couple hours' drive.
> 
> 
> I for one am really looking forward to this. Should be a real fun time with everyone who's going to show up.


Get there early this time. I'll be up in time for breakfast at Cracker Barrel.

Chuck


----------



## Davecubs14

I'll be there. I'll be in street 2. I live mostly on caco. I don't get on this site very much, unless I need to read up on some ideas for my front stage Which, I would love for some of you guys to listen to my car and help me out. 

I'll either bring my burp box and try to win. Or bring my daily box and just demo.


----------



## Mic10is

I will see you guys there but Im not competing


----------



## stereo_luver

Mic10is said:


> I will see you guys there but Im not competing


WUT???????????????????

Chuck


----------



## ErinH

Sweet!


----------



## KP

Mic10is said:


> I will see you guys there but Im not competing


Is this still the judges training show?


----------



## Mic10is

AcuraTLSQ said:


> Is this still the judges training show?


Could be, but after judging 2 State Finals, and a dozen or more other shows, I think I woulda lost my training wheels long ago-----but im big on continuing education as well


----------



## stereo_luver

bikinpunk said:


> Sweet!


You won't be there. Don't get all excited.

Chuck


----------



## KP

Mic10is said:


> Could be, but after judging 2 State Finals, and a dozen or more other shows, I think I woulda lost my training wheels long ago-----but im big on continuing education as well


I agree. I've been twice myself. Might go back next year if required for the new CD.


----------



## KP

I am trying my best to make it to this show. Since I am just coming to hang out, what do you want hear? Currently I have all old school amps but I can change out to the DC750's I have in the FS thread.

Its currently set up for 3 way. Flex 12P's, midbass, 18H, Scan tweets. Source could be a P9 combo or CDA-9887 & Alpine H800. Pick the source, processing, and amps. I will try to make it happen to what the masses want to hear.


----------



## Mic10is

I want to hear the Acura with a finished Install

you got 2 weeks, tell Cook to get to work


----------



## KP

It might make music tomorrow. Fingers crossed. Still tons of finish work to do up front. SBN is going to be pushing it. F.F. is a no can do.


----------



## pimpndahoz

Is this show really on a Sunday? I just noticed this, is that common it seems weird to me because I have a six hour drive.


----------



## ErinH

Yep. Pretty much the norm. 

I'm still planning in being there.


----------



## pimpndahoz

bikinpunk said:


> Yep. Pretty much the norm.
> 
> I'm still planning in being there.


Ok well that kinda sucks, but I will still be there, looking forward to meeting everyone. Hopefully someone can tune my car, it sounds pretty bad?? It's an 08 Civic Si.


----------



## ErinH

I have mixed feelings on Sunday shows. In some cases, it's nice because you have your Saturday free; when there's more stuff on the Honey-Do list to complete. 
Heck, sometimes I've used that Saturday to tune because I didn't have time during the week. 


I'll be happy to help you tune your ride. Track me down. I'm easy to find. I drive a 2006 Civic Sedan (not si). My car looks like a POS. You'll hear me squeak when I roll in.


----------



## MacLeod

I always preferred Saturday shows myself cause after the 3 hour drive home, it was nice to know I didnt have to get up and go to work the next morning. However, now with a kid and my wife being off every Sunday, I can appreciate them more. 

I think Sunday's work better for competitors that work in a shop as most car audio shops are open on Saturday but closed on Sunday.


----------



## dietDrThunder

I've got terrible front stage issues but I'm gonna go even if I haven't fixed them. Only possible issue is that I have about a 10% chance of having to go to Chicago for work next week. If that happens, I may not make it back in time.

In the interim, I need to do something about my tweeters...they sound like they're covered by a wet wool sock in the OEM locations. I'm thinking the door panels need to be trimmed inside so that the tweets can get closer to the front. they're kinda in a tube atm. It's only a 5/8" tube, but that's enough. If I bend waay down they come alive, so I know they're working ok. We shall see...


----------



## schmiddr2

I have been way too busy, I've been meaning to come by and check out the car. Maybe next week. Did you get an RTA?


----------



## dietDrThunder

To tell you the truth, I have kinda stalled out a bit. I can't remember if I mentioned this here, but in dec. I left a very secure job at Vandy to take on a lucrative long term contract with HP...that lasted 3 weeks, then they laid everybody off. SO, I've been job hunting.

Short story: I have not done the RTA thing. But, all I'm missing is the mic, so I'll get one ordered...maybe right now after I post this. I also bought a small 2ch amp to run my rear fill, as I've tried with and w/o rear, and I've decided that I like rear fill. I haven't installed it yet though.

ANYway...I'd be happy to buy you lunch to get a chance to pick your brain a little. Let me know when you can do that. I'm taking a ride out to 12 Ga. audio (guys who did my box etc.) to discuss my next gen box plan, and get the amp and rear fill HAT's, so I'll have something to do this weekend apart from busting out the dremel on my tweet spots.

I _really_ don't want to use tweeter pods, as the whole point of this install was to keep it as stealth as possible, but at the moment I'm not sure it's avoidable. We shall see.


----------



## stereo_luver

Get to the show and let some folks have a listen and play with the tune.

Chuck


----------



## pionkej

For somewhat selfish reasons, I thought it would be cool to start a roll call for everybody coming down. Until this season, I only made a handful of events a year and still have a hard time with names and faces. I think this will be good (especially for brand new attendees) and if people participate, I honestly plan to print the list out as a cheat sheet of sorts. 

So, I'll start. I'm thinking screen name, real name, car your in, and what class you'll be in (if you know and are competing):

1.) pionkej -- John -- 06' Silver Nissan Murano -- MODEX


----------



## ErinH

pionkej said:


> 1.) pionkej -- John -- 06' Silver Nissan Murano -- MODEX


2.) bikinpunk -- Erin -- 06 Black Civic Sedan -- MODEX


----------



## rockytophigh

pionkej said:


> For somewhat selfish reasons, I thought it would be cool to start a roll call for everybody coming down. Until this season, I only made a handful of events a year and still have a hard time with names and faces. I think this will be good (especially for brand new attendees) and if people participate, I honestly plan to print the list out as a cheat sheet of sorts.
> 
> So, I'll start. I'm thinking screen name, real name, car your in, and what class you'll be in (if you know and are competing):
> 
> 1.) pionkej -- John -- 06' Silver Nissan Murano -- MODEX


3: Johnny.....not bringing anything but myself, lol. I would love a listen at that Murano. Great build thread BTW.


----------



## tintbox

I'm in for the meet and greet. System is pieced together for the moment.

Tintbox. Mike. Scion XB modex. Not competing (I think)


----------



## stereo_luver

Stereo_luver - Chuck - 2005 Black Dodge Ram Quad Cab 4x4 - Modified Street









Chuck


----------



## pionkej

Updated. 

1.) pionkej -- John -- 06' Silver Nissan Murano -- MODEX

2.) bikinpunk -- Erin -- 06 Black Civic Sedan -- MODEX

3.) rockytophigh -- Johnny -- ?? -- Not Competing

4.) Tintbox -- Mike -- Scion XB -- MODEX, Not competing (I think)

5.) Stereo_Luver -- Chuck -- '05 Black Dodge Ram -- Modified Street


----------



## DarkKnight826

DarkKnight826, Doug, Blue 2005 Dodge Ram 1500 Quad Cab, Stock


----------



## Mic10is

I will be there--not competing


----------



## pionkej

Mic10is said:


> I will be there--not competing


What car will you be in Mic? Looking forward to hearing your impressions BTW.


----------



## rockytophigh

pionkej said:


> Updated.
> 
> 1.) pionkej -- John -- 06' Silver Nissan Murano -- MODEX
> 
> 2.) bikinpunk -- Erin -- 06 Black Civic Sedan -- MODEX
> 
> 3.) rockytophigh -- Johnny -- ?? -- Not Competing
> 
> 4.) Tintbox -- Mike -- Scion XB -- MODEX, Not competing (I think)
> 
> 5.) Stereo_Luver -- Chuck -- '05 Black Dodge Ram -- Modified Street


Yep....I'm Johnny.


----------



## bigbubba

Hope to see a few big trucks there. Would like to have a listen and maybe steal a few ideas for mine. Never put a system in a truck before now.


----------



## dietDrThunder

dietDrThunder -- Dave -- 08 Kia Spectra5 (badged as 'Cerato5') -- street

If I can't get my front stage out of the swamp I will be an observer, but I really want to enter just for the experience. We'll see...


----------



## Mic10is

pionkej said:


> What car will you be in Mic? Looking forward to hearing your impressions BTW.


Im coming down w/ Mike so we havent decided who's driving what---I still say I should bring the Lancer bc it sounds better
But im pretty sure my 4 and 5 year old can sit still longer than Mike, so watching someone next to me fidget for 12hrs isnt the most appealing idea either


----------



## pionkej

Updated again.

1.) pionkej -- John -- 06' Silver Nissan Murano -- MODEX

2.) bikinpunk -- Erin -- 06 Black Civic Sedan -- MODEX

3.) rockytophigh -- Johnny -- ?? -- Not Competing

4.) Tintbox -- Mike -- Scion XB -- MODEX, Not competing (I think)

5.) Stereo_Luver -- Chuck -- '05 Black Dodge Ram -- Modified Street

6.) DarkKnight826 -- Doug -- '05 Blue Dodge Ram -- Stock

7.) dietDrThunder -- Dave -- '08 Kia Spectra5 (Cerato5) -- Street

8.) Mic10is -- Mic -- Mitsu Lancer (cause it's the best sounding) -- "Observer"




dietDrThunder said:


> If I can't get my front stage out of the swamp I will be an observer, but I really want to enter just for the experience. We'll see...


If you have a couple bucks to spare, I say you should enter. It never hurts to get the feedback, and you may end up raking a few points in...you never know.


----------



## MacLeod

I'm still planning on being there. Just got my new P99 yesterday, will have it in tonight but have to work my night job 4 days next week so not gonna get a lot of tuning time done. Nothing like waiting til a week before a 3x show before you make a minor change like swapping out a HEAD UNIT, PROCESSOR and AMP! What a moron I am. 

Hopefully the P99's Auto EQ is pretty good cause I may be using it!


----------



## Mic10is

dietDrThunder said:


> dietDrThunder -- Dave -- 08 Kia Spectra5 (badged as 'Cerato5') -- street
> 
> If I can't get my front stage out of the swamp I will be an observer, but I really want to enter just for the experience. We'll see...


like Jon said, if you have an extra $20 or whatever the entry fee is, its a chance to get 3 judges in and get feedback. Plus there are others coming as well to provide additional feedback.


ANYONE who has never been to a show before, please bring a battery charger or power supply.

Judging is done with engine off and majority of time people want to Demo the same way---that takes its toll on even the best batteries.


----------



## BowDown

Mic10is said:


> ANYONE who has never been to a show before, please bring a battery charger or power supply.
> 
> Judging is done with engine off and majority of time people want to Demo the same way---that takes its toll on even the best batteries.


Oh ya. I know this one first hand. :lol:


----------



## decibelle

millerlyte - Ally - 05 Monte Carlo - Modex


I definitely don't have any backup power for my battery, nor can I really afford one. Perhaps I can bum off someone else's for a short while if necessary? Then again, my battery is only a year old.


----------



## bmiller1

bmiller1-Brad-04 Impala SS- not looking good

I was planning on competing if only for professional feedback but, last night I developed a "static" issue. I'm not sure that I'll be able to remedy that prior to next Sunday. (depends on what it is)

I don't know anyone on the RSVP list but look forward to meeting all of you. 

If I can get my system back in order, could someone tell me if there's a way to "pre-register"? I think registration is at 9 and I doubt I will get there that early. I'm 3 hours away and have to drop my daughter off with my ex-wife on the way out of town and demons don't wake up that early.


----------



## ErinH

MacLeod said:


> I'm still planning on being there. Just got my new P99 yesterday, will have it in tonight but have to work my night job 4 days next week so not gonna get a lot of tuning time done. Nothing like waiting til a week before a 3x show before you make a minor change like swapping out a HEAD UNIT, PROCESSOR and AMP! What a moron I am.
> 
> Hopefully the P99's Auto EQ is pretty good cause I may be using it!


heh...

last summer I finished a new pillar install about a week before the Vinny. Also had just installed the p99 at the same time. I managed to tune for 2 hours on the Friday night before the show and that was it. I think Kirk had just put his car back together a couple days before that show, too. So, I hear you loud and clear.


----------



## Mic10is

bmiller1 said:


> bmiller1-Brad-04 Impala SS- not looking good
> 
> I was planning on competing if only for professional feedback but, last night I developed a "static" issue. I'm not sure that I'll be able to remedy that prior to next Sunday. (depends on what it is)
> 
> I don't know anyone on the RSVP list but look forward to meeting all of you.
> 
> If I can get my system back in order, could someone tell me if there's a way to "pre-register"? I think registration is at 9 and I doubt I will get there that early. I'm 3 hours away and have to drop my daughter off with my ex-wife on the way out of town and demons don't wake up that early.


registration starts at 9-usually lasts till 11am or so. Sometimes till Noon.
Contact Steve Stern directly if you plan to attend

as far as the Static issue, assuming the noise isnt audible over music at 90db--then youd only receive a deduction during noise testing.


as a General comment--if youre coming just to compete just to see what its like, or coming to hang out and competing just for the helluva it or coming to compete to just get Feedback---then DONOT worry about winning and losing.

Come out--enter, get feedback. Go home and make adjustments.

Dont stress out about little things....unless a plastic trophy is THAT important to you


----------



## bmiller1

Mic10is said:


> registration starts at 9-usually lasts till 11am or so. Sometimes till Noon.
> Contact Steve Stern directly if you plan to attend
> 
> as far as the Static issue, assuming the noise isnt audible over music at 90db--then youd only receive a deduction during noise testing.
> 
> 
> as a General comment--if youre coming just to compete just to see what its like, or coming to hang out and competing just for the helluva it or coming to compete to just get Feedback---then DONOT worry about winning and losing.
> 
> Come out--enter, get feedback. Go home and make adjustments.
> 
> Dont stress out about little things....unless a plastic trophy is THAT important to you


Thanks for the info. This would be my first time so, I wasn't sure how things worked. I would be there by 10ish so that will work out. You wouldn't be able to her the noise at 90db. I may just take the ding on the noise tests. I really don't care about nor entertain the notion of winning. I'm coming for education and to establish some face to face contacts. I just want to figure out what I need to work on and listen to other people's cars. I'm in a wasteland for SQ and, to be honest, I've never sat in a car that was geared for SQ by someone who knew what they were doing. I'm looking forward to hearing how what I've been reading on here for a couple of years translates to quality.


----------



## 6APPEAL

If work doesn't get in the way, I plan on being there.
6APPEAL - John - 05 Silverado 2500HD CC - Modified


----------



## highly

Remember... acoustic treatment is about function over fashion! 










So if you see things you just don't understand... ASK somebody!

(only then is it OK to point and laugh...)


----------



## stereo_luver

MacLeod said:


> I'm still planning on being there. Just got my new P99 yesterday, will have it in tonight but have to work my night job 4 days next week so not gonna get a lot of tuning time done. Nothing like waiting til a week before a 3x show before you make a minor change like swapping out a HEAD UNIT, PROCESSOR and AMP! What a moron I am.
> 
> Hopefully the P99's Auto EQ is pretty good cause I may be using it!


Misplace the auto-tune mic. Not a good tune using that POS. Hit me up if you need some pointers on the TA or navigation through the unit.

Chuck


----------



## AccordUno

So looks like I will be visiting listening to a few cars and then going home.. If anyone has some down time, if possible to get you to hear my truck.. (haven't done anything other than swapping out a couple of speakers)..


----------



## KP

Still trying to make it. Work is kicking my back side. If I make it, I'll be kicking it old school in the family SUV. No time to mess with it.

I can enter Modex or Extreme. Does not matter to me. Just for fun and to hang out. 

K


----------



## ErinH

AccordUno said:


> So looks like I will be visiting listening to a few cars and then going home.. If anyone has some down time, if possible to get you to hear my truck.. (haven't done anything other than swapping out a couple of speakers)..




didn't you do the same at the vinny? 

Hit me up when you get there and you can demo and I'll try to get some seat time in yours if it works out. These things are kind of nuts sometimes but I'd be happy to demo your ride if the timing works out.


----------



## ErinH

highly said:


> Remember... acoustic treatment is about function over fashion!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if you see things you just don't understand... ASK somebody!
> 
> (only then is it OK to point and laugh...)


LOL!

Thanks for taking the heat off my back before people heckle me right out of there...


----------



## KP

bikinpunk said:


> LOL!
> 
> Thanks for taking the heat off my back before people heckle me right out of there...


You have termites.......See the tunnels going up each side?


----------



## alpinem

I'm going to try to make this one.


----------



## ErinH

AcuraTLSQ said:


> You have termites.......See the tunnels going up each side?


YES!

No lie, that's exactly what I was thinking of when I see the picture but couldn't figure it out. Reminds me of termite damage to old wood logs. 

Nailed it, dude!


----------



## ErinH

Todd:





8


----------



## highly

I failed, did a Ninja delete, Erin beat me to the repost... It's been a long week


----------



## sqhhr

I'm still planning on coming. The new subs will be in a temporary box tho. Haven't decided on what the install will look like yet.. Possibly going to do spl and sq this year. 

Sqhhr: Gabriel Hughes, silver hhr, street.. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## pimpndahoz

pimpndahoz - Gil - Black 08 Civic Si Sedan - Modified Columbia, SC


----------



## MacLeod

stereo_luver said:


> Misplace the auto-tune mic. Not a good tune using that POS. Hit me up if you need some pointers on the TA or navigation through the unit.
> 
> Chuck


Thanks man, but I dont think Ill have to use the Auto EQ after all. The learning curve on this thing isnt as bad as I thought it was going to be. Took about a half hour for me to get comfortable. The only thing I cant do too smoothly is getting around in the crossover menu. You have to push something different for every thing you want and if you push the wrong thing it bumps you out to the next menu. Kinda aggravating but Im sure Ill learn it. 



AcuraTLSQ said:


> Still trying to make it. Work is kicking my back side. If I make it, I'll be kicking it old school in the family SUV. No time to mess with it.
> 
> I can enter Modex or Extreme. Does not matter to me. Just for fun and to hang out.
> 
> K


Bout time homie. Aint see ya since that Nashville show back in 2010!


----------



## orion1998_1

i really hope to come, but after not havein car back after 2 weeks( for a 2-3 day repair) not sure if i can make it


----------



## AccordUno

bikinpunk said:


> didn't you do the same at the vinny?
> 
> Hit me up when you get there and you can demo and I'll try to get some seat time in yours if it works out. These things are kind of nuts sometimes but I'd be happy to demo your ride if the timing works out.


Why yes I did and now I can't find my CDs.. 

I've been playing around with this truck, somethings are good, but damn some things suck.. so I might just snap a few pictures, hang out a little and vacate, I got to knock out something before SBN, I might be in attendance this year, supporting some friends.. 

I need to find my Adele cd and a few others..


----------



## Alexmcginnis09

I'll be there. Won't be completely but I'd greatly appreciate it if someone give me a good lesson on tuning. Mine won't be together or anything. Only thing I'll have that will be in my ending sep is my subs and sub amp. Front stage right now is boston pro 60 components ran off of a twister f2-190. Subs are 2 dayton reference ho 10s running 8ohm from a twister f2-500. all ran off of stock hu and cheap locs.  new hu coming soon. Its a 2009 focus coupe red

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## pionkej

Updated. Fill in the blanks fellas. 

*List is now in first post.*


----------



## Alexmcginnis09

Alex McGinnis, 2009 Ford Focus, Im pretty sure id be modex bc of my pods. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## MacLeod

MacLeod - Aaron - white '10 Ford Edge - Modified


----------



## DAT

It would be nice if some of you step up in class from Modex and went to Extreme. 

J/K working my butt off to get my system finished but now I have a new bada$$ DSP to get in the setup and tuned.....


----------



## bmiller1

bmiller1 -- Brad -- '04 Impala SS -- *Street*


----------



## ErinH

A lot of folks!


----------



## schmiddr2

Wow. I'm amazed at how many people plan to attend. I might have some time Saturday night if anyone is here early and wants to see the city or check out the night life.

Josh, not competing, just looking/listening.


----------



## ErinH

Josh, let's edit the list as people come and provide info so everything will be in one post. Maybe even add it to the OP, too? Like a master list of attendees. 


Everyone else, what time do you all plan to get there?


----------



## bmiller1

bikinpunk said:


> Everyone else, what time do you all plan to get there?


Just in time.


----------



## MacLeod

I require a lot of beauty sleep so I rarely get there too early. I usually roll in around 11-noon.


----------



## strakele

21.) strakele -- Grayson -- '04 Lancer -- Modified


----------



## DAT

1.) pionkej -- John -- 06' Silver Nissan Murano -- MODEX

2.) bikinpunk -- Erin -- 06 Black Civic Sedan -- MODEX

3.) AcuraTLSQ -- Kirk -- Acura TL -- MODEX/Master (may not be competing)

4.) Tintbox -- Mike -- Scion XB -- MODEX, Not competing (I think)

5.) millerlyte -- Ally -- '05 Monte Carlo -- MODEX

6.) MacLeod -- Aaron -- '10 Ford Edge -- Modified

7.) pimpndahoz -- Gil -- '08 Black Civic -- Modified

8.) strakele -- Grayson -- '04 Lancer -- Modified

9.) 6Appeal -- John -- '05 Silverado -- Modified

10.) dat -- Dave -- '03 Montero Sport -- Modifed

11.) Stereo_Luver -- Chuck -- '05 Black Dodge Ram -- Modified Street

12.) sqhhr -- Gabriel -- Silver HHR -- Street

13.) dietDrThunder -- Dave -- '08 Kia Spectra5 (Cerato5) -- Street

14.) DarkKnight826 -- Doug -- '05 Blue Dodge Ram -- Stock

15.) AccordUno -- ?? -- ?? -- ??

16.) bmiller1 -- Brad -- '04 Impala SS -- ??

17.) Mic10is -- Mic -- Mitsu Lancer (cause it's the best sounding) -- "Observer"

18.) rockytophigh -- Johnny -- ?? -- Not Competing

19.) alpinem -- Scott -- Frankenstein -- Not Competing

20.) Alexmcginnis -- Alex -- 09' Focus -- Spectator





Both kids have strep, and the other has pink eye also so really depends on that.


----------



## ErinH

^ I added some names in. Also took Aaron's out because it was in there twice.


----------



## marvnmars

i will try, it is a 3 or so hour drive from knoxvlle, friday is my bday (46) recovery may take until sunday.. also blue subaru legacy, texas plates stock wheels, not competing.


----------



## pionkej

bikinpunk said:


> ^ I added some names in. Also took Aaron's out because it was in there twice.


Erin, I like how you sorted everybody. I saw where bmiller said he was street, so I just "moved him up" and updated the list. I also wanted to say that I'm really excited. Not just because this is my first actual competition, but because it seems like a really great field of cars so far. I haven't been to Freezefest before, but this looks like more cars than I saw down at the Vinny last year! One week left!

1.) pionkej -- John -- 06' Silver Nissan Murano -- MODEX

2.) bikinpunk -- Erin -- 06 Black Civic Sedan -- MODEX

3.) AcuraTLSQ -- Kirk -- Acura TL -- MODEX/Master (may not be competing)

4.) Tintbox -- Mike -- Scion XB -- MODEX, Not competing (I think)

5.) millerlyte -- Ally -- '05 Monte Carlo -- MODEX

6.) MacLeod -- Aaron -- '10 Ford Edge -- Modified

7.) pimpndahoz -- Gil -- '08 Black Civic -- Modified

8.) strakele -- Grayson -- '04 Lancer -- Modified

9.) 6Appeal -- John -- '05 Silverado -- Modified

10.) dat -- Dave -- '03 Montero Sport -- Modifed

11.) Stereo_Luver -- Chuck -- '05 Black Dodge Ram -- Modified Street

12.) sqhhr -- Gabriel -- Silver HHR -- Street

13.) dietDrThunder -- Dave -- '08 Kia Spectra5 (Cerato5) -- Street

14.) bmiller1 -- Brad -- '04 Impala SS -- Street

15.) DarkKnight826 -- Doug -- '05 Blue Dodge Ram -- Stock

16.) AccordUno -- ?? -- ?? -- ??

17.) Mic10is -- Mic -- Mitsu Lancer (cause it's the best sounding) -- "Observer"

18.) rockytophigh -- Johnny -- ?? -- Not Competing

19.) alpinem -- Scott -- Frankenstein -- Not Competing

20.) Alexmcginnis -- Alex -- 09' Focus -- Spectator


----------



## DAT

So who's the guy to beat based off experience ?


----------



## ErinH

A lot of folks have new builds (I know John, Kirk, and I do) so I don't know if there's any real idea of who's going to take what. I do know that modex is a stacked class and with Steve Cook in it, he's always the one people are chasing. dude doesn't sleep.


There's a ton of folks who are going to be there. Going to be a great show.


----------



## tintbox

Mic and I should be in late Friday.


----------



## BowDown

Sounds like it's going to be a great show. No way for me to make it though.


----------



## MacLeod

This is cool that there could be 20 SQ cars this weekend. Last year there were like 5 so it'll be nice to get a big turnout. I'm worried about MECA so we need some good turnout this season.


----------



## scionboxrox

I agree. MECA is a great organization for the "sport" of Sound Quality. I know I will be there ready to listen to some cars. I can't wait to start the SQ Season this year with my new install. I will be competing in Class: Modified Street this year.


----------



## pionkej

scionboxrox said:


> I agree. MECA is a great organization for the "sport" of Sound Quality. I know I will be there ready to listen to some cars. I can't wait to start the SQ Season this year with my new install. I will be competing in Class: Modified Street this year.


Great to hear another person will be out this weekend. You mind giving your name and car info (I assume a Scion of some sort) so we can add you to the "list".


----------



## scionboxrox

Blake Potts- Auburn Alabama Team JBL 04 Navy blue Scion xb


----------



## Alexmcginnis09

I'm looking forward to hearing a true sq car anyways. I think mine has always sounded pretty good for what it is even though I'm still upgrading, but ive never heard what a sq system accually sounds like to know how good mine accually sounds

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## pimpndahoz

I will be rollin in about 6 or so Saturday evening, six hour drive for me. Gonna grab a room somewhere close by, then just see if I can find Faith Hill's house, I think she wants me.


----------



## pionkej

pimpndahoz said:


> ...see if I can find Faith Hill's house...


I know where it is, but that kind of information doesn't come cheap. 












and I make no guarantees you won't be shot on site


----------



## stereo_luver

Alexmcginnis09 said:


> I'm looking forward to hearing a true sq car anyways. I think mine has always sounded pretty good for what it is even though I'm still upgrading, but ive never heard what a sq system accually sounds like to know how good mine accually sounds
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


Stay outta my truck. It sounds like ass right now. Mic or Erin will confirm this without even turning the truck on.


Chuck


----------



## Mic10is

stereo_luver said:


> Stay outta my truck. It sounds like ass right now. Mic or Erin will confirm this without even turning the truck on.
> 
> 
> Chuck


I wouldnt say it sounds like ass---the midrange and highs are great but the Vocals suck


----------



## ErinH

lol.

that one's never gonna be lived down, Chuck...


----------



## Mic10is

and Chuck, dont forget to unmute the sub


----------



## decibelle

stereo_luver said:


> It sounds like ass right now



Pardon me, sir, but I believe that's MY line! 



Also - who is actually prepared for Freezefest *at this current moment*, and who is not? Of those of us who plan to compete.

It seems to me a *lot* of y'all are planning on some sleepless nights to come.


----------



## dietDrThunder

millerlyte said:


> Also - who is actually prepared for Freezefest *at this current moment*, and who is not? Of those of us who plan to compete.
> 
> It seems to me a *lot* of y'all are planning on some sleepless nights to come.


I'm not sure if you meant for n00bs like me to reply, but over the weekend I've decided for sure that I'm going to compete, even though I'm gonna get destroyed with my little bs system.

I am dedicating wed. to updating my system. I'm replacing the eq, adding another amp and rear fill (I've tried both ways and have just decided that I like rear fill), and moving the tweeters from the oem locations to pod mounts that I'll be making.

The OEM rear speaker baffles are ultra cheezy w. 0 rigidity, so I new mdf baffles are needed. I got laid off a few weeks ago so I'm on a budget. That means re-purposing my old front speakers, which are Alpine S series 6.5" coax jobbers...matching up the front HAT Imagines will have to wait.

I drove around town on Sunday going to craft stores and such searching for a form to use as a pod, and I ended up with two different sized styrofoam balls, and a vast selection of plastic Easter eggs. I won't be integrating them with the a-pillars yet because that would move me up a class, so I'll try this and see how it goes. One thing is for certain...it definitely can't sound worse.

I am hopeful that I'll be able to get some 'wow, nice job with creatively using cheap materials' comments, but it also could very well be an unmitigated disaster.


----------



## dietDrThunder

Hey does anyone have the official CD? I'm going to buy one at the event, but I'd love to have it during the week for tuning. If you could hook me up I'd appreciate it. I can come to you tomorrow if you could copy it. Let me know.


----------



## bmiller1

millerlyte said:


> Pardon me, sir, but I believe that's MY line!
> 
> 
> 
> Also - who is actually prepared for Freezefest *at this current moment*, and who is not? Of those of us who plan to compete.
> 
> It seems to me a *lot* of y'all are planning on some sleepless nights to come.


I'm probably not ready but I've done all I'm going to before the weekend. Just finished up some updates and had to run a second amp to combat some blown channels in my Belle. We'll see.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## KP

3.) AcuraTLSQ -- Kirk -- Acura TL -- MODEX/Master (may not be competing)

This should be: No screen name-Katrina-Dodge Nitro-Not sure of the class yet.

Not looking good for Sunday. Just had something come up for Saturday and I need to get some other stuff done this weekend. Going to try to get it done at night thru the week. Might be cranky IF I do make it.

A system sounding like ass all depends on the ass.  I digress....


----------



## stereo_luver

bikinpunk said:


> lol.
> 
> that one's never gonna be lived down, Chuck...


It came from a respected and reliable source.

And yes Mic. I'll remember to unmute the sub. It kind of helps to find Livingston's foot tap.

Chuck


----------



## stereo_luver

dietDrThunder said:


> Hey does anyone have the official CD? I'm going to buy one at the event, but I'd love to have it during the week for tuning. If you could hook me up I'd appreciate it. I can come to you tomorrow if you could copy it. Let me know.


Sure thing. I have an extra copy you can have. Just drop on over.

Chuck


----------



## chefhow

stereo_luver said:


> It came from a respected and reliable source.
> 
> Chuck


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## ErinH

If anyone wants some rta help, LMK. I'll have it with me and you can borrow it if you'd like. 
Does a lot more than just measures FR. Can find room modes and problem areas hard to identify.


----------



## Mic10is

bikinpunk said:


> If anyone wants some rta help, LMK. I'll have it with me and you can borrow it if you'd like.
> Does a lot more than just measures FR. Can find room modes and problem areas hard to identify.


anyone who wants to have awards and start heading home at a reasonable hours donot bother Erin until AFTER he is finished judging...otherwise the judges will never find him to judge his car

on that note--please stay with or near your car so judges can find you and judging can be completed in a timely manner


----------



## pimpndahoz

bikinpunk said:


> If anyone wants some rta help, LMK. I'll have it with me and you can borrow it if you'd like.
> Does a lot more than just measures FR. Can find room modes and problem areas hard to identify.


Erin I will take you up on that sir. 

- Gil 08 Civic Si 4door


----------



## MacLeod

I wouldn't mind a little RTA time especially since I'm starting from scratch again. Im sure my $5 RTA Pro app I have on my Droid is just as good as that fancy $1500 RTA but just to be on the safe side.....


----------



## highly

MacLeod said:


> I wouldn't mind a little RTA time especially since I'm starting from scratch again. Im sure my $5 RTA Pro app I have on my Droid is just as good as that fancy $1500 RTA but just to be on the safe side.....


Omnimic at Parts Express

Fancy? Yes. $1500-? No...


----------



## tintbox

Nice! Thank you.


----------



## postman18ny

hello guys my name is Shawn I spoke to Chuck(stereo_luver) last night and he convinced me to come and compete so I would like to throw my name in the hat, I have never competed before so this will be a new experience for me.


----------



## brackac

What exactly is Freezefest? I'm at Fort Campbell.


----------



## schmiddr2

brackac said:


> What exactly is Freezefest? I'm at Fort Campbell.


MECA > Home


----------



## MacLeod

It got its name from the 2006 event when it was pouring snow and freaking cold! That's was one of my first MECA shows. Ah the memories.


----------



## schmiddr2

bikinpunk said:


> Josh, let's edit the list as people come and provide info so everything will be in one post. Maybe even add it to the OP, too? Like a master list of attendees.


List has been placed in the first post of this thread and has been updated as of now. Link to post here.


Up to 25 people competing and or attending!


----------



## schmiddr2

MacLeod said:


> It got its name from the 2006 event when it was pouring snow and freaking cold! That's was one of my first MECA shows. Ah the memories.












It is supposed to be 58° and sunny on Sunday.


----------



## strakele

Is anyone who's going bringing a portable charger? My battery is on its last leg.


----------



## dietDrThunder

I am in agony. I added my rear fill amp, and relocated the tweeters to pods on the dash to rescue them from the OEM tunnels they were in to get some imaging and to fix the terrible off-axis performance brought about by that location.

It sounds like complete ass. Something is very wrong, and I don't know what. Possible phase issue brought about by me being tired, maybe I accidentally jacked up cross over freqs. Two questions/things-that-seemed-wrong:

1. I called HAT and talked to Bob yesterday. Very cool guy, and very helpful. I told him that I was running the Imagines active and he said that I should get the caps off the mids and use them on the tweeters for protection. I'm pretty sure he said to put them in line w/ the + speaker wire going to each tweeter. Is that right? the Tweeters sound considerably worse/weird than they did in the bad OEM locations, with no cap. Thoughts?

2. My setup has front pre-outs going to a Kicker KQ5, and then front and rear outs to the 4 ch. that runs the front stage, and the rears going to the rear fill amp. The 4 ch is in 2 ch input mode, and this means that I only have one gain control to set for the mids and the tweeters. This seemed bad to me because I think the tweeters should have way less power going to them than the mids. SO...

I used splitters, and split the front signal into 4 channels so that I could independently set the gains. Is this terrible? Am I going about this improperly? Any input, problem-determination thoght process, etc. would be appreciated.

Sorry for the ramble/thread hijak. I want badly to not be a hopeless disaster at the event and at this point, a hopeless disaster would be an upgrade.


----------



## marvnmars

looks like freezefest is going to be warm and sunny fest this year..
Weather Forecast Lebanon, TN | Lebanon Weather | Wunderground


----------



## Alexmcginnis09

I hope so. I'm not real big on being cold lol. I got my subs tuned out a bit and sound a lot better than I was expecting. Kinda thinking id like to compete just to see how I do but I'm low on funds to compete  so if someone wants to judge for free...?

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## postman18ny

I have a 2010 Chrysler 300


----------



## sqhhr

I won't be able to make it to the show. My fiancé granny past away this morning. We are going to be out of town. I wish I could be there, but its not going to happen. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Flipx99

Josh - not competing


----------



## ErinH

3 days!...


----------



## dietDrThunder

While nobody replied to my prev. post here, thanks to Josh (the mod Josh) for giving me a call and talking me down 

See you Sunday!


----------



## ErinH

dietDrThunder said:


> While nobody replied to my prev. post here, thanks to Josh (the mod Josh) for giving me a call and talking me down
> 
> See you Sunday!


I started to reply 3 different times but just couldn't make it happen ... kid would wake up, I'd see a squirrel... you know... that kind of thing.


----------



## stereo_luver

I thought I was going to have to cancel. Due to the tight schedule of the construction and changes made by the Corporate office at Jimmy Johns the current project I'm working on was going to be 16-18 hour days right up until I would have to leave for Cleveland, OH. to start a new Jimmy Johns on Monday 02/27. An email from the building owner to my next project's franchisee states the turnover date for his store to be starting construction will be on or about May 1, 2012.

I'll be able to be there Sunday afterall. No time to clean the truck and be all pretty. But hell fire man, it's a work truck I like to compete with.

Chuck


----------



## ErinH

stereo_luver said:


> No time to clean the truck and be all pretty. But hell fire man, it's a work truck I like to compete with.
> 
> Chuck


Hogan saw my car yesterday and asked if I was taking donations. 
So, you won't be the only one with a horrible looking ride.


----------



## stereo_luver

Looks aint' everything.

Chuck


----------



## ErinH

All the hubcaps are off. Matching pairs FTW!


----------



## MacLeod

Nobody's ride looks 100% at Freezefest. Its basically the first show of the season and almost everybody is always "in progress" with their builds. Im running a sub box that doesnt have carpet, my speaker wires are just hanging between the doors and such.


----------



## dietDrThunder

MacLeod said:


> Nobody's ride looks 100% at Freezefest. Its basically the first show of the season and almost everybody is always "in progress" with their builds. Im running a sub box that doesnt have carpet, my speaker wires are just hanging between the doors and such.


"In progress" is right. I just came into the house after finishing my 4th iteration of tweeter pods (making them...they aren't installed yet). I'm about 2 more iterations away from them being very nice, but They're gonna be as they are for the weekend.

I jacked them up in the finishing process (chunked them both when attempting to finish the edges, screwed up the bed liner finish) but I think they will sound fine, aesthetics aside.


----------



## pionkej

Another "in progress". Dirty vehicle...check. Last minute sub box...check. Hole in my headliner from removing a DVD monitor that was causing a resonance issue...double check. 

To top it off, I got called in for a 600 yard midnight pour (that's what I'm doing now) after a 4:00am-4:00pm workday! So final tuning will happen sometime between when I wake up tomorrow afternoon and when I go to bed tomorrow night. How's that for "awesome"?


----------



## schmiddr2

Even though time is not on your side, I hope it works out to get it "finished", I'm sure lots are interested.


----------



## stereo_luver

pionkej said:


> Another "in progress". Dirty vehicle...check. Last minute sub box...check. Hole in my headliner from removing a DVD monitor that was causing a resonance issue...double check.
> 
> To top it off, I got called in for a 600 yard midnight pour (that's what I'm doing now) after a 4:00am-4:00pm workday! So final tuning will happen sometime between when I wake up tomorrow afternoon and when I go to bed tomorrow night. How's that for "awesome"?


Been there many times. I thought once I had made it to being a superintendent I would have it made. It can be good to be the boss some of the time. But most of the time I'm pulling more hours than the subs. The only saving grace for a pour is the fact I can catch a nap if I want to. In at 2:30am for a 4am pour (catch a nap) then have to check the finish when it's done sometime after 5pm or so. The FF & FL's are what they are, but at least I get to walk the finish before they cover it.

Chuck

Chuck


----------



## pionkej

stereo_luver said:


> Been there many times. I thought once I had made it to being a superintendent I would have it made. It can be good to be the boss some of the time. But most of the time I'm pulling more hours than the subs. The only saving grace for a pour is the fact I can catch a nap if I want to. In at 2:30am for a 4am pour (catch a nap) then have to check the finish when it's done sometime after 5pm or so. The FF & FL's are what they are, but at least I get to walk the finish before they cover it.
> 
> Chuck
> 
> Chuck


Yeah, I wish a nap was an option. What gets me is that I had a guy scheduled to cover it two days ago. It's dosed, so he's on site (and I let him off at 1:00 to rest up a bit). At 3:30 they decided they wanted somebody at the plant too. With two in my department, that left me. Now I got word they bumped it to 800 yards. 

I know this stuff comes with the territory, but we haven't had a midnight pour in a couple months...let alone an 800 yard one. Normally it wouldn't be too bad either, it's just that I wish it wasn't this weekend. The timing of it sucks.


----------



## pionkej

Time to start wrapping things up!!! Can't wait to see everybody tomorrow and hear some great sounding cars.


----------



## ErinH

My wife woke up early (she works nights) so I'd have time to wash the car. Lol. 

Don't forget to bring snacks and a fold out chair.


----------



## highly

Man, I really wish I was going to be there. I just finished putting together a new set of speakers though, so I am sure I will be plenty busy listening...just not to your cars!

TAKE PICTURES so those of us that can't make it can at least live vicariously!

-T


----------



## ErinH

^ camera is in the car already. :thumbsup:


----------



## highly

bikinpunk said:


> ^ camera is in the car already. :thumbsup:


Awesome! Thanks mang! :thumbsup:


----------



## chefhow

bikinpunk said:


> My wife woke up early (she works nights) so *I'd have time to wash the car. Lol. *
> 
> Don't forget to bring snacks and a fold out chair.



That is a joke right?


----------



## ErinH

dead serious. haven't washed the car since last summer sometime.

figured if I'm rolling up on donuts, I might as well make 'em clean.


----------



## chefhow

bikinpunk said:


> figured if I'm rolling up on donuts, I might as well make 'em clean.


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## ErinH

Yea, they donuts, but I keep 'em clean.


----------



## dietDrThunder

Will there be anybody vending food/snacks/drinks at this thing? I've never been to one...not sure what to expect. My father in law is coming out with me, so I figure I'll bring a chair for each of us, and maybe a cooler? Will I have 120VAC access to plug a charger into?

Thanks!


----------



## ErinH

there's plenty of 120v outlets under the shelter.

they do have a food stand which has been open the past 2 times I've been there (but none were during freezefest). I can't say for sure it'll be open tomorrow. It's good for snacks and hotdogs... that type thing.

There's good eats within about 5-10 minutes. A couple gas stations about 1/4 mile from the Ag Center where the comp is, too.


----------



## dietDrThunder

Thanks...sounds like we can bring a cooler empty out there, and play it by ear.

See you all there.


----------



## KP

Bring a full cooler.


----------



## dietDrThunder

bikinpunk said:


> If anyone wants some rta help, LMK. I'll have it with me and you can borrow it if you'd like.
> Does a lot more than just measures FR. Can find room modes and problem areas hard to identify.


I would love to take you up on this, if you have the free time for a little hand holding.


----------



## ErinH

Sure, hit me up tomorrow and we'll find some time.

Jason, I see you looking... you coming out?!


----------



## imjustjason

IDK man... Daytona's tomorrow... kids are home...


----------



## ErinH

ahhhh... such is life.


----------



## bmiller1

I am starting to feel unprepared. 


Sent from my iPhone using DIYMA


----------



## ErinH

Why is that? I'll try to remember to bring an extra chair. :thumbsup:


I had planned to do some additional tuning tonight but I wound up watching old episodes of Home Improvement, lol. I don't want to touch the stereo because I'd probably wind up screwing it up the night before the show. 

I'm really looking forward to it. A bunch of new faces to meet and some familiar ones to chat with as well. Should be a helluva time. 

See you guys there!


PS: Bmiller, my father is from Paducah. My whole family is from Kentucky. I was born in Owensboro. How about them Cats!


----------



## bmiller1

bikinpunk said:


> PS: Bmiller, my father is from Paducah. My whole family is from Kentucky. I was born in Owensboro. How about them Cats!


I'm actually not a Cats fan. Your family still live here? I'm really looking forward to this. We'll see. This is my first (I fall in line with a few, I see) but I'm working passive.  Seems the active people are far more serious. In the end, it seems it may cost me a lot more money to catch up. Damn this site!!


----------



## ErinH

bmiller1 said:


> I'm actually not a Cats fan. /QUOTE]
> 
> Cards?
> Or none of the above?


----------



## bmiller1

bikinpunk said:


> bmiller1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually not a Cats fan. /QUOTE]
> 
> Cards?
> Or none of the above?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm okay with the Cards. Both of my brothers went to U of L. I'm a Duke fan. Just to get on people's nerves. They still hate '92.
Click to expand...


----------



## marvnmars

ok...so i am in nashville..i got tired of fighting reality with my old eclipse h/u...found a 7200 mkll in the box (not bnib) still in great shape complete on craigslist monday, emailed the guy and drove up here tonight to buy it... i would apprechiate any help on setting up this h/u, not installing it, just pointers on it..1st new to me non work truch h/u i have bought in 8 years when i bought the eclipse cd 8062 i am still using...do the line balancers have any use anymore form the 8062? i'll see everyone tomorrow.


----------



## dietDrThunder

marvnmars said:


> ok...so i am in nashville..i got tired of fighting reality with my old eclipse h/u...found a 7200 mkll in the box (not bnib) still in great shape complete on craigslist monday, emailed the guy and drove up here tonight to buy it... i would apprechiate any help on setting up this h/u, not installing it, just pointers on it..1st new to me non work truch h/u i have bought in 8 years when i bought the eclipse cd 8062 i am still using...do the line balancers have any use anymore form the 8062? i'll see everyone tomorrow.


I don't know if you'll see this in time, but I can print out a manual (provided I can find one on line). Let me know if that would be helpful...I'll check this space before I leave in the AM.

EDIT: I found it, but it's interactive. I don't see a way to print the whole thing. I assume you also found the same thing, but just in case, *THIS* is the URL for it.


----------



## marvnmars

manual, we don't neeed no stinkin manual...sorry, i love blazing sadles....yea, it has the quick guide, but did the seller said it did not come with a full manual. thank you for the link.
see you in a little while


----------



## DAT

Good luck guys, I will meet some of you maybe later this year, FoolsFest maybe?

Kids are still really sick, and I can't leave them with a baby sitter like this... 

Take plenty of pics as stated above, I would love to see some nice installs.


----------



## bigbubba

I left early but met a lot of great people that allowed to me to listen to their vehicles. Got my head spinning of the possiblities for my own cars. I hope to be at some future contests as a competitor instead of a onlooker. Thanks everyone.

Kelly


----------



## DAT

I just heard about several winners, i won't mention the names, let them do that.

But Congrats !


----------



## bmiller1

Yeah Kelly, it was nice to meet you and everybody else. There were certainly some impressive vehicles out there. I, for one am going to bed. 


Sent from my iPhone using DIYMA


----------



## ErinH

Awesome show.
Heard some great cars and got some great feedback.


Pictures here:
FreezeFest 2012 pictures by bikinpunk - Photobucket


Feel free to copy/paste them in to this thread if you want to discuss 'em. Not sure I want to crash everyone's browsers with all of them. 


I've gotta get some freakin' sleep!


----------



## dietDrThunder

Hey, I really had a great time meeting folks and checking out cars today. Extra thanks to Erin for taking the time and effort to RTA my car.

I had mostly the day I expected...last of 8 in mod. Oh ya...my bad for not paying attention to the rules. My styrofoam ball tweeter pods moved me all the way from street to mod. Seeing as how I have something like $1350 into my entire system ($1353 if you count the tweeter pods), and I'm on a very steep learning curve, I have no hope against such competition. I'm going to come up with a dash tweeter alternative that will get me back into street before the next event.

So, on the one hand I knew that I was destined for disaster re: competing, as my car is a 100% image-free zone at the moment. On the other hand, I was pleasantly surprised that from a tonal quality (is that even a term?  ) standpoint, I don't think my car is _too_ far out of the ballpark compared to many other folks there. I listened to several very good systems, all of which scored better than I did. But, in most cases the score differential was in the imaging/soundstage portions, so once that's addressed maybe I'll fare a bit better.

Anyway, the point is that it was really fun to meet folks, and I'm looking forward to the next event for sure. Thanks everyone for your advice and for letting me hear your cars. I have much to learn, and much to do...


----------



## marvnmars

I too had a great time, came away with new ideas, saw some great sounding vehicles, met some great people. Now I just have to rethink everything about my car.... and the evil man from linear power is going to cost me some more money later this year, if anyone gets a chance, you need to demo those blues, and see the new amps, freaking amazing. Will I ever compete, don't know that answer yet, can I still learn, everyday. Looking forward to doing tweeters in the pillars as soon as I can find a stock set to experiment with. ebay and junkyards, here I come.
Thank you to everyone for allowing me to listen to their cars.


----------



## Alexmcginnis09

Was pretty sweet for my first event. Really wish I would have gotten there earlier/started later and listened to more cars  but still had a good time. Saw a bunch of clean installs for future ideas and got to hear how big of a difference good tuning can do in chuck's (i believer thats who it was)truck. Also realized that I like mine a lot louder than most of the sq stuff I heard which might not help me get better but still lol had a great time. hopefully I'll get mine redid and compete in the future

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## decibelle

It was such a great pleasure meeting so many of you today and hearing so many cars. It really made me take a second listen at my own and realize it's nowhere near as good as it could be. It's good to hear new systems instead of your same car over and over again each and every day. Almost too easy to either get complacent with it or to over-analyze everything. Personally I drove back home with a whole different perspective on how my car should sound.



That said, I want to apologize to virtually everyone who listened to my car; I later found out something went a little awry at some point during the day and I never caught it. There were notes on an overwhelming amount of bottom end that I'd never noticed before and when I went to check it out after the show, I just about bashed my head into the steering wheel. At some point, seemingly early in the day when some folks were demoing, somebody accidentally knocked the bass level up +3 in the head unit, which ended up making a HUGE difference in mid and low end. Easy thing to do on that particular head unit if you've got big fingers and end up hitting toward the center of the dial rather than the left or right. Rookie mistake on my part, I should have been in the car during a demo, but really unfortunate nonetheless. Oh well.

Thanks to everyone, judges and competitors, I know what more I can do to make the Monte ten times better. This was a really great show to start on, and with a wonderful turn out. I really had fun and hope to see everyone again at some point.


----------



## postman18ny

It was nice to meet everyone and listen to some good sounding cars, i did not do as well as I thought but its my first time and I didn't tune it the way I should have. I know ill be better prepared the next time I compete.


----------



## strakele

I also had a great time meeting people and listening to cars today. There were really some fantastic sounding and looking systems there. I appreciate the positive feedback I from those who listened to mine...and it'll only get better from here. Hopefully by next time I will have completed my trunk rebuild with new subs and will have something to show off there as well, instead of the bare MDF baffle I'm rockin' right now.

Thanks to everyone who demoed their system for me, and sorry to anyone who wanted to and didn't get a chance. Erin, I was looking for you after the awards, but everyone started leaving. Pretty sure that makes a good excuse for you to come to the ATL meet... nudge nudge.

Anyway, glad to see such a good turnout today for my first show of the year.


----------



## stereo_luver

Alexmcginnis09 said:


> Was pretty sweet for my first event. Really wish I would have gotten there earlier/started later and listened to more cars  but still had a good time. Saw a bunch of clean installs for future ideas and got to hear how big of a difference good tuning can do in chuck's (i believer thats who it was)truck. Also realized that I like mine a lot louder than most of the sq stuff I heard which might not help me get better but still lol had a great time. hopefully I'll get mine redid and compete in the future
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


Thanks for the comments and NO there is NOT a center speaker in my truck....LOL

It was a good turnout with lots of nice cars. Thanks to Mic, Steve and I forget the other judge's name for taking the time to participate in the event. I got some terrific feedback I'll apply towards the next event. Mic and Mike made quite a drive to be at this year's show. It was great to see new faces and catch up with everybody else. I'm still impressed and intrigued by the use of a kid's carseat as an acoustical treatment....LOL

Chuck


----------



## chefhow

stereo_luver said:


> I'm still impressed and intrigued by the use of a kid's carseat as an acoustical treatment....LOL
> 
> Chuck


Been there before


----------



## alpinem

Congrats Erin on your best of show. The car sounded great. Looks, eh, not so much.


----------



## DAT

*Stock*
*Street*

*Modified Street* - 1st stereo_luver - Chuck
*Modified*
*Modex* - 1st bikinpunk - Erin
*Extreme*
*Master*


*Best Of SHOW* - bikinpunk - Erin



So anyone have the other results ?


----------



## bertholomey

Sounds like a great experience for everyone who was there - validation of how good the system is or areas of opportunity for improvement. Congrats on the wins and good luck wishes for those who want to make adjustments for the next one.


----------



## ErinH

alpinem said:


> Congrats Erin on your best of show. The car sounded great. Looks, eh, not so much.


Lol!
Got me...


----------



## strakele

DAT said:


> *Stock*
> *Street*
> *Modified Street* - 1st stereo_luver - Chuck
> *Modified* - 1st strakele - Grayson
> *Modex* - 1st bikinpunk - Erin
> *Extreme*
> *Master*
> 
> 
> *Best Of SHOW* - bikinpunk - Erin
> 
> So anyone have the other results ?


I was extremely pleased with my results, to say the least


----------



## pionkej

I had a blast getting to hang out and meet so many new people. I wish I'd had a chance to hear more cars, but I think that's always the case, so...next time.  

I want to give a big thanks to the judges. The comments on the scorecards and feedback at the end of the show is much appreciated. 

To the people who listened to the Murano, thank you for the feedback as well. If you grabbed a copy of the cd I was using, I'll update this thread later with the track listing and what I use them for. 

To Erin, thanks for taking measurements of the Mo. I'm pretty happy with my FR, HD, and bass decay. Your car sounds great as always, and I hate to say it but the ugly pillar treatments do the job and you're gonna have to keep em. Oh yeah, and thanks for telling me how to properly pronounce impedance! You're a jerk for calling me out on it, but at least I won't sound like an ass in the future.


----------



## stereo_luver

DAT said:


> *Stock*
> *Street*
> 
> *Modified Street* - 1st stereo_luver - Chuck
> *Modified*
> *Modex* - 1st bikinpunk - Erin
> *Extreme*
> *Master*
> 
> 
> *Best Of SHOW* - bikinpunk - Erin
> 
> 
> 
> So anyone have the other results ?


Somehow I managed to get the Most Improved Score award???????????

Chuck


----------



## MacLeod

stereo_luver said:


> I'm still impressed and intrigued by the use of a kid's carseat as an acoustical treatment....LOL
> 
> Chuck


That's just my excuse. Its more like I'm just really lazy and those things are a pain in the ass to take out and out back in again.  

I'd put 4 car seats in there if they would get rid of my FREAKING TURN OFF POPS!!!!!! Just like finals, 3 points down the drain. Looks like I've gotta figure out how to sneak $1000 in new amps passed the wife. Any ideas? LOL. 

Thanks to everybody that let me listen to their cars and congrats to all the winners and Erin for BOS!


----------



## ErinH

pionkej said:


> To Erin, thanks for taking measurements of the Mo. I'm pretty happy with my FR, HD, and bass decay. Your car sounds great as always, and I hate to say it but the ugly pillar treatments do the job and you're gonna have to keep em. Oh yeah, and thanks for telling me how to properly pronounce impedance! You're a jerk for calling me out on it, but at least I won't sound like an ass in the future.


here they are...





























best decay I've ever seen. makes me wonder if it's a case of the ms8 pulling down modes well, the install, or just John's mads skills (a combinations of it all). 



I hated to tell you how to say a word, but you can't walk around saying impotence as freely as you were. lol!


----------



## ErinH

MacLeod said:


> I'd put 4 car seats in there if they would get rid of my FREAKING TURN OFF POPS!!!!!! Just like finals, 3 points down the drain. Looks like I've gotta figure out how to sneak $1000 in new amps passed the wife. Any ideas? LOL.


timed relay?

Amazon.com: Pulse Timer with Spdt Relay: Car Electronics


----------



## MacLeod

bikinpunk said:


> timed relay?
> 
> Amazon.com: Pulse Timer with Spdt Relay: Car Electronics


Where's the fun in that? I want new amps. LOL. 

I've actually played around with different delays with the old cap/diode method and my Crossfire 2 channel also pops if it's on when you turn the head unit on so I was still getting dinged because when the judge turned it off it wouldn't pop, but it would if he turned it back on. But those are SPL amps so guess you can't expect super quiet operation.


----------



## pionkej

bikinpunk said:


> best decay I've ever seen. makes me wonder if it's a case of the ms8 pulling down modes well, the install, or just John's mads skills (a combinations of it all).
> 
> 
> 
> I hated to tell you how to say a word, but you can't walk around saying impotence as freely as you were. lol!


Next time I'd like to flip the box over and see if it makes a difference. The subs I'm running have a high FS and the box size pushes the impedance UP (right near the crossover point). Downfiring boxes help flatten the impedance too. Not to take away from the MS8 (or my mad skillz) but I think it's a function of install. 

Speaking of impedance...give me a bit of credit. 

I WASN'T saying impotence. 

I WAS saying impa-dense

Which ISN'T impede-ance (the correct way)


----------



## schmiddr2

lol. I wish I could have been there for that discussion.

I enjoyed talking with everyone one. I am mad that I missed hearing the steel wheel civic, hopefully next time. And the Murano, John you obviously took the red pill and are good with it, hope to hear it next time too. Dave, you must feel bad for the tweeter pod mistake, but the Imagines sounded great and only way to go is up. I have a feeling Chuck is going to do great things with the new stuff he has planned.


----------



## postman18ny

I wish I could have got Erin to rta my vehicle I think i need to invest in one of those things


----------



## ErinH

^ anytime. 

you can make it cost under $100...


----------



## strakele

Shameless plug, but to anyone who wanted to hear more cars and hang out without the additional money or pressure of competition, Ally and I are having a DIYMA get together in Atlanta next weekend. Here's three link to the thread with more details: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events-team-diyma/122211-atlanta-gtg.html

Hope to see some of you there!


----------



## ErinH

Wish I could make it.


----------



## Flipx99

I feel so bad for missing out. It was such a nice day and friends came over to play football.


----------



## dietDrThunder

schmiddr2 said:


> lol. I wish I could have been there for that discussion.
> 
> I enjoyed talking with everyone one. I am mad that I missed hearing the steel wheel civic, hopefully next time. And the Murano, John you obviously took the red pill and are good with it, hope to hear it next time too. Dave, you must feel bad for the tweeter pod mistake, but the Imagines sounded great and only way to go is up. I have a feeling Chuck is going to do great things with the new stuff he has planned.


Thanks Josh. I don't mind the mistake too much...just wish I could figure out how to get some decent soundstage w/o resorting to time alignment. I mean, I'm plannign on adding that, but I want to get as much image as I can before going that way, so that I'm augmenting/improving an already solid install.
I have not yet begun to fight! 

Nice to meet you btw. We'll have to have lunch at some point in the not-too-distant future.


----------



## decibelle

bikinpunk said:


> Wish I could make it.




There is a price for everything...


----------



## marvnmars

strakele said:


> Shameless plug, but to anyone who wanted to hear more cars and hang out without the additional money or pressure of competition, Ally and I are having a DIYMA get together in Atlanta next weekend. Here's three link to the thread with more details: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events-team-diyma/122211-atlanta-gtg.html
> 
> Hope to see some of you there!


sorry, but i can not do back to back weekends...i have family duties to attend to this weekend. maybe something next month in atl or maybe chattaboggie?


----------



## pimpndahoz

DAT said:


> *Stock*
> *Street*
> 
> *Modified Street* - 1st stereo_luver - Chuck
> *Modified*
> *Modex* - 1st bikinpunk - Erin
> *Extreme*
> *Master*
> 
> 
> *Best Of SHOW* - bikinpunk - Erin
> 
> 
> 
> So anyone have the other results ?


I was in modified but I never heard them call that class. I dunno if I just missed it or what?? Gil 08 Black Civic Si 4dr


----------



## pimpndahoz

OH and BTW, big thank you to everyone for being so approachable and friendly. I was a stressed out noob but by the end of the day everybody just seemed like friends. I was glad to see the OVER 30 crowd representin, LOL. Big thanks go out to everyone that listened to my car and made suggestions. I especially want to thank a few people, I nicknamed you to keep track of you in my head sorry, Big Dave Arkle, Nissan John, Steely Erin, TV's N Tahoe, Work Truck Scott, Grayson, Not that big Bubba aka Kelly, Steve Cook and Ally (thank you for being very honest, it does have a harsh midrange!). I look forward to seeing everyone again sooon!!!! Peace Gil Black Si


----------



## bmiller1

pimpndahoz said:


> OH and BTW, big thank you to everyone for being so approachable and friendly. I was a stressed out noob but by the end of the day everybody just seemed like friends. I was glad to see the OVER 30 crowd representin, LOL. Big thanks go out to everyone that listened to my car and made suggestions. I especially want to thank a few people, I nicknamed you to keep track of you in my head sorry, Big Dave Arkle, Nissan John, Steely Erin, TV's N Tahoe, Work Truck Scott, Grayson, Not that big Bubba aka Kelly, Steve Cook and Ally (thank you for being very honest, it does have a harsh midrange!). I look forward to seeing everyone again sooon!!!! Peace Gil Black Si


Yeah, it was my first time competing/meeting people from here. Everyone I talked to was great. Almost had an introduction and subsequent falling out due to a basketball logo but, luckily, physical injury was avoided. Everyone was really easy to get along with and helpful. I will definitely be looking out for the next one.


----------



## 6APPEAL

bikinpunk said:


> ^ anytime.
> 
> you can make it cost under $100...


Erin, Could you point me in the direction to "build" an rta like yours? It's too much of a PITA to get ahold of a friend of a friend to mess with mine.

Great talking with the folks I got to talk to, but the problem is always there's not enough time to see and hear it all. See ya'll at SBN.


----------



## imjustjason

I'm not Erin, but I got you.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...embers/38290-how-make-your-rta-$100-dlls.html


----------



## Mic10is

Thanks to everyone who came out to support MECA and SQ competition in General. It was an impressive turn out for the 1st show of the year and I hope to see the growth continue

It was especially encouraging to see many new faces in the lanes. Lots of potential representing the future of car audio competition.

Thanks for allowing me to judge your vehicles and also thank to everyone so being very patient throughout the day. 21 cars and 3 judges can lead to a long day--but we finished up pretty quickly all things considered.


----------



## pimpndahoz

pimpndahoz said:


> I was in modified but I never heard them call that class. I dunno if I just missed it or what?? Gil 08 Black Civic Si 4dr


Anybody remember????


----------



## schmiddr2

pimpndahoz said:


> Anybody remember????


The KRX3 3way? I don't know where you placed, but I liked it. Very detailed and very low noise floor/distortion.


----------



## Mic10is

pimpndahoz said:


> Anybody remember????


I donot remember. but Results should be posted on the MECA Website by the end of the week


----------



## pimpndahoz

schmiddr2 said:


> The KRX3 3way? I don't know where you placed, but I liked it. Very detailed and very low noise floor/distortion.


Thank you, thank you, but I think it needs alot of work, SIGH.....


----------



## AccordUno

Congrats to all the winners, See Chuck it wasn't that bad, no fix that fuse holder.. 

Yeah, Yeah, before I catch flack for leaving early.. Had family come up and had to spend some time with them.. maybe next time. 

For those with full size trucks, I need to pick your brains...


----------



## ErinH

the turnout was awesome. first FF I've been to and was really surprised at the turnout. A lot of folks I've never seen before (though, admittedly, I only attended two shows last year and one was as a spectator). 

I was really surprised at how good everyone's cars sounded. usually the newcomers have cars that are really bad (mine was horrible for at least a year) but I thought every car I listened to had a great starting point if not already sounding excellent. 
I hope everyone was able to learn something to help them improve their own listening experience; not just scores.
To those whose cars I listened to, I hope I was able to provide you some feedback to move forward. Admittedly, I don't have golden ears but I try my best to help when I can. 

I plan to be at the April Fool's Fest but not 100%.

All you guys who attended this should consider coming to Steve Cook's event at his shop in Florence, AL on May 6. I'll be there with bells on barring anything unforeseen. 
It's only about an hour from my house, if that. 


Also, I've been kicking around the idea of throwing together an impromptu meet at my house sometime in April. Nothing major. Just offering the place up for everyone to come and hang out for the day. Would anyone be interested in coming out? If enough folks are interested, I'll talk to the Mrs about it.


----------



## 6APPEAL

AccordUno said:


> For those with full size trucks, I need to pick your brains...


I was in the 05 Black Silverado Crew Cab right next to the 05 White Silverado Crew Cab.


----------



## decibelle

pimpndahoz said:


> I especially want to thank a few people, I nicknamed you to keep track of you in my head sorry, Big Dave Arkle, Nissan John, Steely Erin, TV's N Tahoe, Work Truck Scott, Grayson, Not that big Bubba aka Kelly, Steve Cook and Ally (thank you for being very honest, it does have a harsh midrange!). I look forward to seeing everyone again sooon!!!! Peace Gil Black Si



Glad I could help with something. It's good to get feedback and improve on it right away - I just got done with my first re-tune taking into account all the suggestions still fresh in my mind. Already much better, in my opinion. Hope you can do the same!



Erin - I would love to have a get together at your place again like last year. That one was also a great turnout. Hope it works. I need you to get a listen to my car, as well...


----------



## bigbubba

bikinpunk said:


> the turnout was awesome. first FF I've been to and was really surprised at the turnout. A lot of folks I've never seen before (though, admittedly, I only attended two shows last year and one was as a spectator).
> 
> I was really surprised at how good everyone's cars sounded. usually the newcomers have cars that are really bad (mine was horrible for at least a year) but I thought every car I listened to had a great starting point if not already sounding excellent.
> I hope everyone was able to learn something to help them improve their own listening experience; not just scores.
> To those whose cars I listened to, I hope I was able to provide you some feedback to move forward. Admittedly, I don't have golden ears but I try my best to help when I can.
> 
> I plan to be at the April Fool's Fest but not 100%.
> 
> All you guys who attended this should consider coming to Steve Cook's event at his shop in Florence, AL on May 6. I'll be there with bells on barring anything unforeseen.
> It's only about an hour from my house, if that.
> 
> 
> Also, I've been kicking around the idea of throwing together an impromptu meet at my house sometime in April. Nothing major. Just offering the place up for everyone to come and hang out for the day. Would anyone be interested in coming out? If enough folks are interested, I'll talk to the Mrs about it.


I plan to be at April Fool's Fest. This will be my first show to enter assuming I get everything the way I want it. 

The show on May 6th, is that the "Alabama Sound Off Trail-Quad Cities Jam" on the MECA schedule?

I wouldn't mind coming out to your house for a little get together if its not too far away.


----------



## KP

Good seeing everyone, meeting a few new folks and, of course hanging out with the regulars. Sorry I missed most of you. Had obligations to get to.

The results will be here: http://www.mecacaraudio.com/dnn50/Events/tabid/76/ctl/eventresults/mid/438/eventid/1293/Default.aspx

Stern gets them up pretty quick.

Kirk


----------



## MacLeod

April Fools Fest is gonna be my next one I think. I really want to hit one of Steve's shows. Ive been meaning to for the last 2 years but its a 4 hour haul for me and usually on Sunday so I always chicken out. Maybe this year, then the Vinny. Ive missed that one the last 2 years as well cause its always on my kid's birthday. Well this year Im going! My birthday is 4 days after his so Ive paid my dues and can call one for myself.


----------



## ErinH

bigbubba said:


> The show on May 6th, is that the "Alabama Sound Off Trail-Quad Cities Jam" on the MECA schedule?


yep. that's the one.


----------



## AccordUno

6APPEAL said:


> I was in the 05 Black Silverado Crew Cab right next to the 05 White Silverado Crew Cab.


Got any pics of your front stage or at least explain what you have? I've got a titan that I'm slowly working on, not for competing, just wanting better tunes..

Thxs.


----------



## 6APPEAL

AccordUno said:


> Got any pics of your front stage or at least explain what you have? I've got a titan that I'm slowly working on, not for competing, just wanting better tunes..
> 
> Thxs.


You have mail


----------



## schmiddr2




----------



## MacLeod

Dammit! One tenth of a point from $40. Its on now. You're mine next time Grayson.


----------



## strakele

Hah. You're on! And I was using a $60 bargain bin sub on a ghetto baffle  It'll be even better next time. I thought they said the margin was narrow, but I didn't know it was THAT narrow. Wow! Would be interesting to compare score sheets...

You gonna be at spring break? I don't think I had a chance to talk to you on Sunday.


----------



## Mic10is

WOW!!! Mod was close, I had no idea it was that close.

Aaron--leave $40 in the center console or under the seat for each judge and next time you'll win by at least 3/10s of a point or maybe even a full half


----------



## ErinH

What did the new judge give everyone? That dude killed me. Lol.


----------



## stereo_luver

MacLeod said:


> Dammit! One tenth of a point from $40. Its on now. You're mine next time Grayson.


Feakin Erin got me by less than a point for SQL BOS. ARRRRRRRGH!

Chuck


----------



## stereo_luver

bikinpunk said:


> What did the new judge give everyone? That dude killed me. Lol.


You gotta be kiddin me?

Chuck


----------



## strakele

bikinpunk said:


> What did the new judge give everyone? That dude killed me. Lol.


He was my highest...

Chuck, you coming to the gtg next weekend? I didn't get to hear your truck on Sunday.


----------



## bmiller1

strakele said:


> He was my highest...


From what I gather, he was everyone's highest.


----------



## johnvroom

damn judges


----------



## stereo_luver

strakele said:


> He was my highest...
> 
> Chuck, you coming to the gtg next weekend? I didn't get to hear your truck on Sunday.


Oops! Truck is coming apart. New install in progress. Not much to listen to as it was. Maybe a tad better when I'm done with the new build.

Chuck


----------



## strakele

Aww darn. Fine then


----------



## Mic10is

bikinpunk said:


> What did the new judge give everyone? That dude killed me. Lol.


NO COMMENT:laugh:


----------



## ErinH

bmiller1 said:


> From what I gather, he was everyone's highest.


My worst. Lol.


----------



## postman18ny

I think with the right tune I could have done a whole lot better, Plus I really didnt prepare the way I should have. Next comp my score will be a lot higher


----------



## decibelle

bikinpunk said:


> What did the new judge give everyone? That dude killed me. Lol.


He was my highest, but they all killed me..


----------



## bmiller1

millerlyte said:


> He was my highest, but they all killed me..


Same here.  I came for the criticism, not the numbers. One was very good with suggestions.  I think I got what I need to begin to tighten things up a bit. Probably should've invited some more people on here to listen and critique. Live and learn.


----------



## pimpndahoz

OH snap! I got 3rd in Modified!! Woo hoo! That's weird that they never called my name though??? The wife said, " maybe they'll mail your trophy." LOL! It was so close too, wow!


----------



## DAT

Crap, not sure if I need to do Mod / Modex / or Extreme.

I'm thinking about Modex looks good, but damn Bikinpunk might be better than Steve Cook now? That class is stacked.


----------



## pimpndahoz

bmiller1 said:


> Same here.  I came for the criticism, not the numbers. One was very good with suggestions.  I think I got what I need to begin to tighten things up a bit. Probably should've invited some more people on here to listen and critique. Live and learn.


Ya that was "M.W." on mine. He made all kinds of useful notes on my scoresheet, really useful.


----------



## ErinH

Mic and Steve both left great feedback. It's good when judges have the same criticisms. Helps a lot.


----------



## Mic10is

pimpndahoz said:


> Ya that was "M.W." on mine. He made all kinds of useful notes on my scoresheet, really useful.



you're welcome


----------



## postman18ny

he gave me an 85.5, way higher than the other 2 judges


----------



## bmiller1

Mic10is said:


> you're welcome


Yeah, Mic. It was you. I didn't care about the score. I just saw the comments and, for someone who has been in this "hobby" for as little time as I have, that was like gold.


----------



## Mic10is

bmiller1 said:


> Yeah, Mic. It was you. I didn't care about the score. I just saw the comments and, for someone who has been in this "hobby" for as little time as I have, that was like gold.


its always been one of my pet peeves for as long as Ive done this, when Judges dont offer any comments or areas for improvements.
So when I judge and when I help train other judges..I make it a point to always give comments and suggestions.

otherwise, there is nothing or nowhere to go from there

hopefully I'll see you again


----------



## bmiller1

I hope so as well. But, hopefully you won't have to repeat yourself in the comments.


----------



## Mic10is

bmiller1 said:


> I hope so as well. But, hopefully you won't have to repeat yourself in the comments.


Unless you come to PA or VA...its doubtful youll have to worry about my score sheet comments

I have 2 cars I need to finish and then I'll be back in the lanes


----------



## bmiller1

Wow. I didn't realize you had traveled that far. Probably won't happen. I appreciate the critique on this one though. Good luck in your competitions.


----------



## MacLeod

strakele said:


> Hah. You're on! And I was using a $60 bargain bin sub on a ghetto baffle  It'll be even better next time. I thought they said the margin was narrow, but I didn't know it was THAT narrow. Wow! Would be interesting to compare score sheets...
> 
> You gonna be at spring break? I don't think I had a chance to talk to you on Sunday.


I got killed by turn off pops again just like at finals. Lost a point per judge. I also took a hit for weak sub bass. I was trying something a little new and tuning kinda thin down low since Ive noticed judges cranking up the volume a little more lately. Didnt work. LOL!

No spring break for me. Too expensive and too crowded for my tastes. April Fools Fest should be my next one. 



DAT said:


> Crap, not sure if I need to do Mod / Modex / or Extreme.
> 
> I'm thinking about Modex looks good, but damn Bikinpunk might be better than Steve Cook now? That class is stacked.


Modified is gonna be tough because theyre so many freaking cars in there. ModEx is less crowded but Im here to tell ya, I listened to Cook's truck Sunday and the dude is on to something. Its the best Ive ever heard it.....and thats saying something. He's my pick to knock the NASCAR off its perch as big dawg this year....that is assuming he can keep himself from tearing everything out and rebuilding every other weekend. 




Mic10is said:


> its always been one of my pet peeves for as long as Ive done this, when Judges dont offer any comments or areas for improvements.
> So when I judge and when I help train other judges..I make it a point to always give comments and suggestions.
> 
> otherwise, there is nothing or nowhere to go from there


Could not agree more. This is especially true for guys like us that are doing shows during the season for one reason only and thats to tune up for finals. Dont care about scores or trophies, just tell me what I need to fix!


----------



## decibelle

Mic10is said:


> its always been one of my pet peeves for as long as Ive done this, when Judges dont offer any comments or areas for improvements.
> So when I judge and when I help train other judges..I make it a point to always give comments and suggestions.



I must say, as displeased as I was with the actual score, the specific comments were invaluable. They confirmed suspicions of mine and made me more aware of new imperfections. The way I look at it, the more thorough the feedback, the less frequently they will be made in the future. In my opinion, the numbers are most validated through the comments which follow (or precede). I would rather get a 65 with an abundance of comments, positive or negative, than a 70 with some chicken scratch here and there. I want to know *why* I got the score I did. And for most of my score sheets, I can say that desire was fulfilled.



DAT said:


> Crap, not sure if I need to do Mod / Modex / or Extreme.
> 
> I'm thinking about Modex looks good, but damn Bikinpunk might be better than Steve Cook now? That class is stacked.



If that's the way you want to roll, then I'm tellin ya... prepare yourself  sure as hell is no playground in there.


----------



## Mic10is

Anyone who listened to Erin (Bikinpunk) car. I advise you all to goto the Doctor for a lung X-ray or even an MRI or Cat Scan...I have a feeling If I have to sit in it again at its present state that I may develop mesothelioma or something....either that or i'll be paranoid of termite infestation:laugh:


----------



## highly

Mic10is said:


> Anyone who listened to Erin (Bikinpunk) car. I advise you all to goto the Doctor for a lung X-ray or even an MRI or Cat Scan...I have a feeling If I have to sit in it again at its present state that I may develop mesothelioma or something....either that or i'll be paranoid of termite infestation:laugh:


Wasn't that covered back here?


----------



## Mic10is

highly said:


> Wasn't that covered back here?


as a Judge, I cannot point and laugh...even if it is Erin's car


----------



## highly

As a judge, sure. But as a_ human being_....


----------



## dietDrThunder

Ya I was really hoping for more comments than I got. Mic did a great job though. I knew that my total lack of imaging was going to get me crucified, and it did...but that's ok. It was my first comp, and my first build in over 20 years. I will be back shortly, and I won't be last 

Thanks to all for a good time!


----------



## marvnmars

I am half expecting to see the baby seat all fuzzy next time...lol I will say, the doughnuts complement the car nicely.... Erin is an outside the box thinker.


----------



## stereo_luver

Ok so you all got comments. NOW...how many of you actually went to the judges and discussed what was commented? The first chance I got I got together with Mic to go over my scoresheet. Mic is the Capitain of our team and when he stepped out of my truck from judging it he told me something like he was brutally honest (or something to that fact) and smiled at me. Mic doesn't play favorites with anyone. Especially with a team member. If anything he may even be more critical of a member of the team. Then again Mic is a very honest and critical judge who scores a system as it should be. Maybe my statement of being more critical of my truck was wrong. All I know is he is as fair a judge as you will find. Very approacable and will take the time to discuss what he heard and give tips on what needs to be done to correct the scores. At the end of the event you all should find some time to discuss your scoresheets with the judges. This is the only way to really understand what was heard in your scores and get some direction on where to tune from there.

Chuck


----------



## bmiller1

^^duly noted. 


Sent from my iPhone using DIYMA


----------



## ErinH

I hate Christian Laettner!


----------



## bmiller1

Greatness is often despised. We do appreciate Travis Ford cushioning the impact between Laettner's foot and the unforgiving surface of the court. His feet were weary from all the jump shots and what not.


----------



## ErinH

bmiller1 said:


> Greatness is often despised.


lol!

Good comeback!


----------



## ErinH

In case anyone is interested, I have attached a pdf of my scoresheets to share. Maybe some folks who heard my car can see what the judges had to say and that might help them in their own cars.

- Erin


----------



## bmiller1

Well, that concludes my smack talking for the year. I have a feeling I might be eating my words around.....oh.....Marchish.


----------



## strakele

bikinpunk said:


> In case anyone is interested, I have attached a pdf of my scoresheets to share. Maybe some folks who heard my car can see what the judges had to say and that might help them in their own cars.
> 
> - Erin


Did the new judge hear turn off pops in EVERY SINGLE CAR?

Also, according to one judge, my car is substantially better than Erin's


----------



## bmiller1

strakele said:


> Did the new judge hear turn off pops in EVERY SINGLE CAR?


I guess. Two of the judges hit me for that and I still can't hear it.


----------



## dietDrThunder

strakele said:


> Did the new judge hear turn off pops in EVERY SINGLE CAR?


Not mine...wait, I got something right???


----------



## strakele

I've never gotten hit for system noise until FF.


----------



## MacLeod

I think theyre getting ridiculous with this noise nazi crap. Alternator whine, ground loop, hiss and such I can buy but because my $600 amp goes "pfft" when its turned off because of no fault of mine, I lose a point. I don't think you should be penalized for something you have no control of aside from buying a new amp and hoping you get lucky and get one that doesn't pop. I've been bitching about this for a few years now but I'm in the minority I think.


----------



## strakele

I generally agree that a system should not have any kind of noise, but if everything has to be perfectly silent and you have to strain to be able to hear it... I think that's going a little overboard.


----------



## Mic10is

MacLeod said:


> I think theyre getting ridiculous with this noise nazi crap. Alternator whine, ground loop, hiss and such I can buy but because my $600 amp goes "pfft" when its turned off because of no fault of mine, I lose a point. I don't think you should be penalized for something you have no control of aside from buying a new amp and hoping you get lucky and get one that doesn't pop. I've been bitching about this for a few years now but I'm in the minority I think.



to clarify Noise testing, the noise must be audible through the SPEAKERS.
So things like remote relays, and most relay clicks should typically not be a noise deduction.
The only type of noise that does not need to be heard through the speaker is panel resonance.

But the rule clearly states, that noise must be audible through the speakers. 

Now the tricky part is, most judges donot know where the speaker locations are and do not want to know. So this can make it difficult to identify if the noise being heard is in fact coming through a speaker.
So to be safe, most judges will deduct for it anyways. the severity of the noise is where there can be some issues and open to interpretations.
And while many judges do have knowledge of all different sorts of equipment it would be ridiculous to think that they should have a running knowledge inventory of every piece of equipment which by default has some noise

noise that is barely audible it should be .25 to .5 deduction. If the noise is clearly audible, especially during music at a normal listening level (90db) then it can be a full point deduction.
maximum amount that can be deducted for a single item is 1point.



and Aaron, youre preachin to the choir brother....I got 2nd in back to back IASCA Finals in 03 and 04 bc of Alpine H700 analog noise floor. Im talking 5 point noise deductions and losing by 1 and 2 points...


----------



## MacLeod

strakele said:


> I generally agree that a system should not have any kind of noise, but if everything has to be perfectly silent and you have to strain to be able to hear it... I think that's going a little overboard.


I think you should get hit for stuff you've done wrong. Ground loop noise, alternator whine and even hiss to an extent are results of problems in the install somewhere. Those should be deductions. Getting an amp that has no on/off pop is strictly a matter of luck. I ran 2 Alpine amps and 1 had a pop. I ran 2 Crossfire amps and 1 had a pop. I'm now running 3 Polk amps and, you guessed it, 1 has a pop. I've heard $1000 Genesis amps with a pop. I think the rules should be changed to read "excessive turn on/off pops". Obviously if it sounds like a pistol being fired, that's a problem. A little whisp of air isn't and shouldn't cost a competitor a win.



Mic10is said:


> and Aaron, youre preachin to the choir brother....I got 2nd in back to back IASCA Finals in 03 and 04 bc of Alpine H700 analog noise floor. Im talking 5 point noise deductions and losing by 1 and 2 points...


Wow!! I would've needed medication if that ever happened to me.


----------



## decibelle

strakele said:


> Did the new judge hear turn off pops in EVERY SINGLE CAR?



Um, YEAH. I know the Modex group got together shortly after and we were all wondering why most (or all?) of us had off pops. To be frank, I really highly doubt it.

Not to sound like a smartass, but being half the age of the judges, it's safe to say that my hearing is probably a lot less worn out, and I have never heard any on/off pop on my car. 

That said, at least they only deducted 1/4 point, but still.


----------



## stereo_luver

No pops here. 

Chuck


----------



## ErinH

Since Grayson and John both asked to see what the respone in my car looks like, here it is:










Below 300hz is typically mostly tuned by ear and it's always a bit of a mess because of the way the car creates modes. I've learned that you almost have to rely about 70% on your ear in this region. Measurements are great at helping you find trouble areas but we all know just how much even a half dB can be the difference in just enough and too much. The way the car lights up around 70hz is a nightmare that I've been fighting forever. Pretty much everything below 200hz is a PITA and getting this area 'right' is, IMHO, more important than anything. Sure, having the treble response sounding great is wonderful but if the low frequency response is muddy, it COMPLETELY covers up the detail that you worked so hard for in your tune. Until the midbass and subbass is cleaned up, you won't fully realize just how awesome your upper end response is. Just my opinion...

Above 300hz the response is, for all intensive car audio purposes, pretty dang flat. I used the mic to help me match levels between drivers and between Left & Right. I then used the 31 band pink noise tracks to center up the bands a bit more by ear and then used the Chesky disc's narrative to further tighten up the focus. I will say that as little as 0.06ms of time alignment made ALL THE DIFFERENCE IN THE WORLD in the high frequency response and ultimately the entire system's response. Aligning the tweeter fixed sibilance and actually improved depth. No joke. I used 8khz & 10khz pink noise tracks and could literally hear the phase lock in place every 0.06ms (or, every 3 clicks on the p99 where 1 click is roughly 0.02ms standard air conditions). 

Getting this final curve response was mostly done by RTA. A solid 80% of everything above 300hz that anyone heard and what is shown in the above was done via measurements. I removed the headrest, and held the mic at approximate head position while moving the mic in about 6 different locations within the head area and adjusting the final curve. This was all done after I had done the L/R matching via RTA and ear. 
The goal wasn't necessarily to get as flat as possible, but the goal was to knock down peaks in response that might detract from the playback. If you look at my EQ you'll see a large amount of cuts with probably only about 2-3 bands with any boost at all; none being over 0.5dB, IIRC. In other words, I tried my best not to boost anything and, instead, make cuts to smooth the response.

I see areas that might need some work but, tonally, this is the absolute best my car has ever sounded. And it stages so much better than it ever did. I attribute this to proper levels, use of EQ, and time alignment. It's not perfect but I'm honestly very happy with where I'm at.

Hope that helps.



Here are distortion measurements as well. These are very good. Below 2% across the board. Well over 40dB down from the fundamental. Nothing here really stands out strongly to me as there are no abrupt rises; overall the trends are nice and below any nominal threshold of audibility (30dB is my cutoff point based on data from Klippel).


----------



## MacLeod

Impressive sir. Ive really gotta get a laptop and RTA program. I do all my tuning by ear......which would probably explain my 0-5 at finals.


----------



## decibelle

bikinpunk said:


> Below 300hz is typically mostly tuned by ear and it's always a bit of a mess because of the way the car creates modes. I've learned that you almost have to rely about 70% on your ear in this region. Measurements are great at helping you find trouble areas but we all know just how much even a half dB can be the difference in just enough and too much. The way the car lights up around 70hz is a nightmare that I've been fighting forever. Pretty much everything below 200hz is a PITA and getting this area 'right' is, IMHO, more important than anything. Sure, having the treble response sounding great is wonderful but if the low frequency response is muddy, it COMPLETELY covers up the detail that you worked so hard for in your tune. Until the midbass and subbass is cleaned up, you won't fully realize just how awesome your upper end response is. Just my opinion...
> 
> Above 300hz the response is, for all intensive car audio purposes, pretty dang flat. I used the mic to help me match levels between drivers and between Left & Right. I then used the 31 band pink noise tracks to center up the bands a bit more by ear and then used the Chesky disc's narrative to further tighten up the focus. I will say that as little as 0.06ms of time alignment made ALL THE DIFFERENCE IN THE WORLD in the high frequency response and ultimately the entire system's response. Aligning the tweeter fixed sibilance and actually improved depth. No joke. I used 8khz & 10khz pink noise tracks and could literally hear the phase lock in place every 0.06ms (or, every 3 clicks on the p99 where 1 click is roughly 0.02ms standard air conditions).


Well, that basically summarizes everything I need to fix on my car into such an easy-to-understand manner than even I can do it! 

Thanks Erin!


----------



## ErinH

I know I keep posting stuff in this thread about my car so I hope you guys don't think I'm trying to brag. Honestly, I'm just trying to help folks make the correlation to what they heard vs how it measured and was scored. I guess I'm sharing the behind the scenes type stuff but if it helps you guys further your own cars, that's fine by me. 


As far as tuning all by ear... I just don't have the ear for it. I can listen to things and find when something is pretty wrong, but I can't say "oh, you need to work on 3.15khz to get more X" or anything along those lines.
I used the JL Audio iPhone app to help me pinpoint certain frequencies that stood out as bad (ie: the vocal would walk as Sara K's voice got higher and I found it walks from 500-1.6khz so I centered that up via 1.25 & 1.60khz). 

The one thing that I've gotten much better at is telling when phase is just right. It's amazing how much a difference just a little bit of t/a can make. I'm talking... depth increased by a couple inches with just 30 minutes of t/a adjustments. 
Again, I'm not perfect at this but we're all learning. 

But, pretty much everything above 300hz in my car was done via help of the RTA. Especially level matching the drivers all together and between sides. From there it was just a matter of spending time and using the eq to knock down peaks and see where it got me.


I'm more than happy to help someone with the RTA if it's needed. Once you figure out how to do some good spatial averaging, everything else is gravy.


----------



## ErinH

millerlyte said:


> Well, that basically summarizes everything I need to fix on my car into such an easy-to-understand manner than even I can do it!
> 
> Thanks Erin!


was just about to reply to your PM with a link to that. Hope it helps!


----------



## Mic10is

bikinpunk said:


> I know I keep posting stuff in this thread about my car so I hope you guys don't think I'm trying to brag. Honestly, I'm just trying to help folks make the correlation to what they heard vs how it measured and was scored. I guess I'm sharing the behind the scenes type stuff but if it helps you guys further your own cars, that's fine by me.
> 
> 
> As far as tuning all by ear... I just don't have the ear for it. I can listen to things and find when something is pretty wrong, but I can't say "oh, you need to work on 3.15khz to get more X" or anything along those lines.
> I used the JL Audio iPhone app to help me pinpoint certain frequencies that stood out as bad (ie: the vocal would walk as Sara K's voice got higher and I found it walks from 500-1.6khz so I centered that up via 1.25 & 1.60khz).
> 
> But, pretty much everything above 300hz in my car was done via help of the RTA. Especially level matching the drivers all together and between sides. From there it was just a matter of spending time and using the eq to knock down peaks and see where it got me.
> 
> 
> I'm more than happy to help someone with the RTA if it's needed. Once you figure out how to do some good spatial averaging, everything else is gravy.



Sara K is THE worst track to use!!!! She turns her head when she sings, so sometimes it sounds like shes drifting, mostly right...but its bc she sings like Stevie Wonder and turns her head alot


----------



## ErinH

Mic10is said:


> Sara K is THE worst track to use!!!! She turns her head when she sings, so sometimes it sounds like shes drifting, mostly right...but its bc she sings like Stevie Wonder and turns her head alot


she was moving to the left. :/

The problem actually turned out to be a reflection from the passenger side tweeter, off the driver's side glass and right in to my left ear. I forgot about that until a minute ago.
I remember because I sat in the car trying to align the peak via EQ and it just didn't completely solve the problem. It lessened it, but not as much as it should have with the kind of adjustments I was making (I was going extreme no the EQ to see what happened). When I realized that, I leaned over to the passenger side tweeter and aimed it a bit more on axis. Leaned back to the seat and started the track over... problem solved. 
Just another reason why tuning isn't always easy. Never know exactly what is causing a problem without some experimentation.


----------



## Mic10is

bikinpunk said:


> she was moving to the left. :/
> 
> The problem actually turned out to be a reflection from the passenger side tweeter, off the driver's side glass and right in to my left ear. I forgot about that until a minute ago.
> I remember because I sat in the car tryI leaned over to the passenger side tweeter and aimed it a bit more on axis. Leaned back to the seat and started the track over... problem solved.
> Just another reason why tuning isn't always easy. Never know exactly what is causing a problem without some experimentation.


yeh but if u put your ear to the speaker, the sound still came from the center...how cool is that!!:laugh:


----------



## ErinH

Mic10is said:


> yeh but if u put your ear to the speaker, the sound still came from the center...how cool is that!!:laugh:


and yet I still scored a mid 70's. LOL!


----------



## Mic10is

bikinpunk said:


> and yet I still scored a mid 70's. LOL!


apparently it wasnt THAT cool


----------



## ErinH

For real. Like winning the lottery. But only winning $2. 

Lol!


----------



## MacLeod

I love the Sarah K track. I use it maybe more than any of them. Just the first few seconds of that track tell me a lot from 400-8000 Hz as well as some very good imaging cues.


----------



## Mic10is

MacLeod said:


> I love the Sarah K track. I use it maybe more than any of them. Just the first few seconds of that track tell me a lot from 400-8000 Hz as well as some very good imaging cues.


just so u know, Judges use it for like 15seconds if that....wheres the Trumpet in relation to her...score...done


----------



## MacLeod

I dont use it to line it up for the judges, I use it to tell me about the tonality of my system. I use this track the most when Im A/B'ing presets. Ill listen to the first 10-15 seconds of that track a few times then switch presets and see which one sounds better. There is more detail and information in that track than on the others IMO. I know everybody will like different things but since I have to tune all by ear cause I dont have access to an RTA, the Sarah K track is the one I can pick out all kinds of things with.

Youre right tho, Ive had a ton of judges tell me that they barely use that track at all. But I figure if Ive got the tonality right with that one then Im good on all the others.


----------



## Mic10is

MacLeod said:


> I dont use it to line it up for the judges, I use it to tell me about the tonality of my system. I use this track the most when Im A/B'ing presets. Ill listen to the first 10-15 seconds of that track a few times then switch presets and see which one sounds better. There is more detail and information in that track than on the others IMO. I know everybody will like different things but since I have to tune all by ear cause I dont have access to an RTA, the Sarah K track is the one I can pick out all kinds of things with.
> 
> Youre right tho, Ive had a ton of judges tell me that they barely use that track at all. But I figure if Ive got the tonality right with that one then Im good on all the others.


tip of the day---use 19 starting around 3:00 in
I learned several judges use this for a few things, including overall tonality bc there is alot going on

It isnt a track I ever really used, but may in the future.....Oh wait I'll never have to judge with this disc again..oh darnleased:


----------



## ErinH

Mic10is said:


> tip of the day---use 19 starting around 3:00 in
> I learned several judges use this for a few things, including overall tonality bc there is alot going on
> 
> It isnt a track I ever really used, but may in the future.....Oh wait I'll never have to judge with this disc again..oh darnleased:


honestly, I'm not too keen on the new one.

besides, I was just getting used to the 'old' one.


----------



## decibelle

I like the new disc. I'm more familiar with how it should sound than the one used last year. I can't be the only one who's grateful to finally be done with the likes of grandma's hands and company, either.


----------



## Mic10is

bikinpunk said:


> honestly, I'm not too keen on the new one.


youve just completely invalidated everything that you may have previously said that could have been useful....

New DISC IS MUCH BETTER!!!!

and If anyone didnt check the SBN Thread---New DISC will not be used at SBN.
They are waiting on one more track--once the full list is complied its 3weeks till its done and copies are sent to MECA


----------



## dietDrThunder

Mic10is said:


> tip of the day---use 19 starting around 3:00 in
> I learned several judges use this for a few things, including overall tonality bc there is alot going on
> 
> It isnt a track I ever really used, but may in the future.....Oh wait I'll never have to judge with this disc again..oh darnleased:


Er...there's a new one? I asked Steve if he had any cds with him on Sunday and he just said 'ya, $15." I wouldn't have bought it if I knew I had to buy another one this week.

Not a huge deal, but, um...ya.


----------



## Mic10is

dietDrThunder said:


> Er...there's a new one? I asked Steve if he had any cds with him on Sunday and he just said 'ya, $15." I wouldn't have bought it if I knew I had to buy another one this week.
> 
> Not a huge deal, but, um...ya.


scroll up

New CD not available or being used until after Spring Break Nationals which is end of March

they are working on one more track for the CD

check the thread by Kirk about MECA rules and youll see the majority of the current tracks listed


----------



## SouthSideDon

strakele said:


> Did the new judge hear turn off pops in EVERY SINGLE CAR?


Aside from the lowest SQ scores of the day, I got 0 deductions for noise. I have an AudioControl piece, multiple JL amps up front, and some cheapo SPL amp(s).

But b/c I use an extensive relay network to control it all, it may be that the relays are clicking loud enough to mask any turn-on pop. I really don't know. I've heard severe turn-on pop and know that something is wrong when that happens. But I've never listened for any subtle turn-on pop in my system.

You guys' enthusiasm in SQ is absolutely amazing!

<=="TV's in Tahoe"


----------



## tintbox

Welcome aboard sir.


----------



## goodstuff

bikinpunk said:


> I know I keep posting stuff in this thread about my car so I hope you guys don't think I'm trying to brag.


Nobody wants to hear about your living room on wheels, *******.


----------



## Mic10is

goodstuff said:


> Nobody wants to hear about your living room on wheels, *******.


I havent been to but Ive seen pics of his house and its really nice...and i never saw insulation hanging out from any of the walls:laugh:


----------



## goodstuff

Mic10is said:


> I havent been to but Ive seen pics of his house and its really nice...and i never saw insulation hanging out from any of the walls:laugh:


Yeah I think John Whiteledge helped him with it. :laugh:


----------



## ErinH

goodstuff said:


> Yeah I think John Whiteledge helped him with it. :laugh:


Got jokes, huh?


----------



## decibelle

I think it gives the Civic a more _'homely'_ look, don't you think?


----------



## MacLeod

Can you really hate on a guy that took home the BOS? Don't be surprised if people start showing up with insulation on their trim panels. . 

Can't argue with results. LOL.


----------



## goodstuff

bikinpunk said:


> Got jokes, huh?


Snowstorm here, so yeah I got a few.


----------



## ErinH

goodstuff said:


> Snowstorm here, so yeah I got a few.


Jon Whiteledge would not approve of you using his name without his permission. Lol.


----------



## goodstuff

bikinpunk said:


> Jon Whiteledge would not approve of you using his name without his permission. Lol.


Should I have used ® or ©?


----------



## ErinH

I'm not sure it even matters. 

Erin [email protected] uses @.


----------



## goodstuff

bikinpunk said:


> I'm not sure it even matters.
> 
> Erin [email protected] uses @.


Noted.


----------



## subwoofery

goodstuff said:


> Yeah I think John Whiteledge helped him with it. :laugh:


Wonder how much that wold cost...  

Ok I stop  

Kelvin


----------



## bertholomey

millerlyte said:


> I think it gives the Civic a more _'homely'_ look, don't you think?


'Homey' or 'Homely'?

We could start a new competition.....name Erin's car.....If Jon has "The Magic Bus", Erin could have "The ...."


----------



## subwoofery

bertholomey said:


> 'Homey' or 'Homely'?
> 
> We could start a new competition.....name Erin's car.....If Jon has "The Magic Bus", Erin could have "The ...."


"Experimental Machine" 

or very simple yet catchy: 

"THE LAB !!!!!!!" 
I can see the magazine article starting with something like this: 


> This mad scientist started his journey trying to find a cure to the most misunderstood disease: "Bad Sound"


 

Kelvin


----------



## Mic10is

bertholomey said:


> 'Homey' or 'Homely'?
> 
> We could start a new competition.....name Erin's car.....If Jon has "The Magic Bus", Erin could have "The ...."


Hazmat Civic
Biohazard
Mesothelioma civic
The Infestation
The Roxul Civic
Rockin Roxul
**** you and your pulmonary Health Civic
Transformer bc its more than meets the eye.....until u get those fibers in your eye than..**** that sucks

WTF Civic

Seriously Civic?

OMG Civic


----------



## decibelle

bertholomey said:


> 'Homey' or 'Homely'?
> 
> We could start a new competition.....name Erin's car.....If Jon has "The Magic Bus", Erin could have "The ...."



The Chernobyl-mobile
FEMA fixer-upper
Hurricane Honda


I don't know...


----------



## subwoofery

millerlyte said:


> The *Cherno'mo'byl*
> FEMA fixer-upper
> Hurricane Honda
> 
> 
> I don't know...


Fixed


----------



## decibelle

^^ Gets my vote.


----------



## DAT

Erin seems like a great guy who is very knowledgable it seems.

Jax is OCD with buying new stuff and selling it before he tries it out. At least Erin tries stuff out or at least tests it .


so maybe OCD Civic , or OCD Steelie ?


----------



## pionkej

How about:

"Sedan of impossible feats by tricks of abracadabra"

I just swapped bus with sedan and looked up synonyms for "magic". I think it has a nice ring to it...simple and understated.


----------



## goodstuff

I'm cut deep and call it the Hanson Honda.
Yes I was up late last night.
Ok I'm done.


----------



## ErinH

Buncha damn haters. Lol.


----------



## pionkej

bikinpunk said:


> Buncha damn haters. Lol.


Come on now. My suggestion just rolls off the tongue.

"Come see Erin Hardison and 'the sedan of impossible feats by tricks of abracadabra' at MECA events near you. Listening sessions will be $0.99 for the first minute and $25.99 per minute after that. Discussions/conversations are a flat-rate fee of $25.00 per topic."


----------



## ErinH

pionkej said:


> Come on now. My suggestion just rolls off the tongue.
> 
> "Come see Erin Hardison and 'the sedan of impossible feats by tricks of abracadabra' at MECA events near you. Listening sessions will be $0.99 for the first minute and $25.99 per minute after that. Discussions/conversations are a flat-rate fee of $25.00 *per topic*."


icing on the cake


----------



## bertholomey

You need to start working on collecting signatures on the interior (Lil Wayne, Lil Jeezy, etc)


----------



## marvnmars

he first needs to state in his sig that bikinpunk is a male or he should start wearing a wig(maybe a shag carpet wig) to the events, it would save on the confusion....hahahahaha


----------



## ErinH

If you all would spend as much time tuning your car as you do talking trash, everyone would have a symphony in their rides.


----------



## pionkej

bikinpunk said:


> If you all would spend as much time tuning your car as you do talking trash, everyone would have asbestos in their pillars.


Fixed


----------



## decibelle

bikinpunk said:


> If you all would spend as much time tuning your car as you do calling a spade a spade, everyone would have asbestos in their pillars.


fixed again


----------



## tintbox

Damn it. I'm playing catch up!


----------



## ErinH

Hey, at least if my power wire ever gets pinched and the car goes up in flames, I'll still have my midranges and tweeters safely protected by the fire retardant asbestos.


----------



## pionkej

bikinpunk said:


> Hey, at least if my power wire ever gets pinched and the car goes up in flames, I'll still have my midranges and tweeters safely protected by the fire retardant asbestos.


Touché sir. Touché.


----------



## Mic10is

Freezefest in the news

MECA Warming Up From 11th Annual “Freezefest” | 12 Volt News


----------



## pimpndahoz

SouthSideDon said:


> Aside from the lowest SQ scores of the day, I got 0 deductions for noise. I have an AudioControl piece, multiple JL amps up front, and some cheapo SPL amp(s).
> 
> But b/c I use an extensive relay network to control it all, it may be that the relays are clicking loud enough to mask any turn-on pop. I really don't know. I've heard severe turn-on pop and know that something is wrong when that happens. But I've never listened for any subtle turn-on pop in my system.
> 
> You guys' enthusiasm in SQ is absolutely amazing!
> 
> <=="TV's in Tahoe"


HEY!!! Welcome!! Glad you're okay with my nickname, LOL. Peace Gil 08 Black Civic Si


----------



## bmiller1

bikinpunk said:


> icing on the cake


You'd be a very wealthy man.


----------



## bbfoto

bikinpunk's 2006 Civic LX Sedan aka "Cousin Itt"...










I can picture Erin sitting in his car for a tuning session with his "Cousin Itt" costume on, LOL. He keeps it in the trunk, and MECA rules are that Mic and all the other judges are required to wear the Cousin Itt suit while judging the Civic.


But really, rumor has it that there is one angry Leprechaun out there that's looking for the [email protected] who stole his sideburns while he was passed-out in the pub!

(Sorry Erin, I think I ate too many of these mushrooms I picked in Big Sur.)
:/


----------

